# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  myProstate.eu  das neue Portal für PK-Erfahrungsberichte

## Pierrot

> .... Pierrot hat auf die YANA-Webseite aufmerksam gemacht und könnte die Federführung übernehmen, falls er damit einverstanden wäre;







> Werde mir mal überlegen, was sich machen lässt!



Liebe Forumsteilnehmer

Ich habe nicht nur überlegt, was sich machen lässt sondern auch gehandelt!

In den letzten 12 Wochen seit obigen Beiträgen im Forum habe ich das *nicht-kommerzielle Internetportal myProstate.eu* konzipiert und entworfen sowie durch eine Webprogrammierfirma erstellen lassen.



*Was myProstate.eu will:* 
Den *Austausch von Erfahrungsberichten* unter Prostatakrebs-Patienten ermöglichen.
Durch eine *standardisierte Darstellung* schnell einen Überblick über die verschiedenen Therapieansätze und -ergebnisse geben.

Prostatakrebs-Patienten zeigen, dass andere Männer mit ähnlichen Problemen kämpfen und diese oft auch beheben oder mit ihnen leben können.

Männern, bei denen neu PK diagnostiziert wurde, die Möglichkeit geben, sich zu informieren, wie sich andere Männer mit *vergleichbarer Diagnose* und ähnlichem Alter entschieden und welche *Erfahrungen* sie damit gemacht haben. 

Durch *einfache Selektionsmöglichkeiten* (z.B. Alter zum Zeitpunkt der Erstdiagnose, PSA-Werte, Therapieformen, Überlebenszeit etc.) schnell die gewünschten Berichte zu finden.

Prostatakrebs-Patienten die Möglichkeit bieten, Ihre *Krankengeschichte* detailliert zu erfassen und z.B. den PSA-Verlauf grafisch darzustellen. Das Aufschreiben und sich Befassen mit seiner Krankheit sind bereits von grossem Nutzen.

*Was myProstate.eu nicht will:* 
myProstate.eu will *kein Forum* sein. Berichte werden nicht kommentiert. 
myProstate.eu will *keine Informationen über die Wirkungsweise von Therapieformen, Diagnosemöglichkeiten und Medikamenten* vermitteln.
myProstate.eu will *keine Empfehlungen zu Therapieformen und Medikamenten* jeglicher Art abgeben. Gruss 
Pierrot

----------


## Pierrot

*Welche Vorteile bringt das Erfassen der eigenen Prostatakrebs-Geschichte auf myProstate.eu?*
Die Daten werden in einer *standardisierten Form* erfasst und lassen sich so einfach mit anderen Mitstreitern vergleichen.*PSA-Verlauf* und der Verlauf einer anderen, selbst wählbaren Messreihe werden *grafisch dargestellt.*Die *PSA-Verdoppelungszeiten* werden für 1, 2 und 4 Messperioden automatisch ausgerechnet!Bei einem Arztwechsel oder bei einer Einweisung in eine Klinik kann man seine *Krankengeschichte* ausdrucken und mitnehmen.Wer seinen eigenen Bericht erfasst, kann *Berichte-Updates von anderen Benutzern abonnieren* und so deren Krankengeschichte augenblicklich verfolgen!Falls man in einem Forum mitmacht, kann man im jenem Forum einen *Link zur eigenen Geschichte auf myProstate.eu* angeben. Das Einsehen der eigenen Krankengeschichte und Daten ist für jene, die Euch helfen und Euch beraten möchten, sehr wichtig und hilfreich!Darum heisst es jetzt: *In die Tasten greifen, Euch anmelden, Eueren Bericht schreiben und publizieren!* Je mehr Patientenberichte in myProstate.eu veröffentlicht werden, desto nützlicher und hilfreicher wird diese Website für PK-Betroffene werden. Deshalb ist es mir ein Anliegen, dass die, welche aus den Erfahrungsberichten anderer Nutzen ziehen, hier auch selbst ihren Bericht veröffentlichen.Ich möchte es nicht verfehlen, all jenen zu danken, die mir in den letzten Wochen mit Rat und Tat bei der Realisierung von myProstate.eu geholfen haben.
www.myProstate.eu



Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## Pinguin

*Lobenswerte Aktivitäten*

Hallo Pierrot, ad hoc würde ich meinen, welche gravierenden Vorteile gegenüber diesem schon etablierten Forum des BPS sich tatsächlich ergeben, wenn man auf die von Dir eingestellte neue Variante zurückgreift. Ist denn das, was Du an Möglichkeiten addierst, nicht auch schon im BPS-Forum zu haben?


"*Der Optimist ist ein Mann, der Kreuzworträtsel sofort mit dem Kugelschreiber ausfüllt" 
*[Karl Farkas)

----------


## Pierrot

> *Lobenswerte Aktivitäten*
> 
> ..... Ist denn das, was Du an Möglichkeiten addierst, nicht auch schon im BPS-Forum zu haben?


Ich meine, BPS-Forum und myProstate.eu ergänzen sich ideal! Mit www.myProstate.eu kann man schnell und einfach nach Therapien, PSA-Werten, Alter etc. suchen und da die Berichte in standardisierter Form vorliegen, sind diese auch einfach vergleichbar! Das geht leider im BPS-Forum nicht. Ginge dies, dann hätte www.myProstate.eu auch nicht auf die Beine gestellt!

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## GeorgS

Zitat Ulla:
Ich hoffe, ich trete mit meinen Anregungen niemand auf die Füsse!

Hallo Ulla,
wie gut, dass Du diesen Thread angezettelt hast.  :L&auml;cheln:   :L&auml;cheln: 


Zitat Pierrot:
Werde mir mal überlegen, was sich machen lässt!

Hallo Pierrot,
in meinen kühnsten Träumen habe ich nicht gehofft, dass Dein Nachdenken uns so schnell solch ein Ergebnis, eine eigenständige Homepage, beschert.  :L&auml;cheln:   :L&auml;cheln: 

Deshalb bin ich Deiner Bitte  gerne nachgekommen, meinen Bericht einzustellen, damit myProstate.eu nicht „nackt“, sondern mit ein paar Berichten starten kann.

Ich denke, nicht nur diejenigen, die sich in diesem Thread beteiligt haben, werden der neuen Homepage mit ihren Erfahrungsberichten Leben einhauchen und weitere Mitstreiter dazu ermutigen, weil diese Homepage im deutschsprachigen Raum eine Lücke füllt und nicht als Konkurrenzunterfangen zu anderen PK-Seiten konzipiert ist.

Der schnelle Überblick, die Überlebenszeiten, die ausführlichen Berichte über die unterschiedlichen Therapiewege und die Selektionsmöglichkeiten wären für mich nach dem Diagnoseschock wertvolle Entscheidungshilfen gewesen, hätte es diese Homepage damals schon gegeben. 
In dem Bewusstsein, dass jeder Krebs anders ist – einzigartig, wie jedes Blatt eines Baumes und unverwechselbar wie jeder Mensch – sollten wir myProstate.eu nutzen, wünscht uns allen 

GeorgS

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Pierrot,

ganz ganz großes Kompliment zu Deiner Initiative und zur Umsetzung der Idee! Solche Kreativität wünscht man sich häufiger im Sinne von echter Selbsthilfearbeit. Aber leider wird viel zu oft Selbsthilfe mit Selbstdarstellung verwechselt.

Vielen Dank!

----------


## JoScho

Hallo Pierrot,

Eine sinnvolle Erweiterung zum BPS Forum. Meine Hochachtung!!!!!!
Ich selbst habe diese Selections - Möglichkeiten auch immer Vermisst.
Demnächst werde auch ich meinen Bericht einstellen.
Ich bin davon überzeugt das sich durch solche selektiven Aufarbeitungen gute Statistiken hinsichtlich der Erfolgs-Versprechenden Therapie ausarbeiten lassen.

Danke und viel Erfolg (Beiträge)
Joachim

----------


## Pinguin

> Aber leider wird viel zu oft Selbsthilfe mit Selbstdarstellung verwechselt.


Sogar Selbstdarsteller, zu denen der geschätzte SHG-Leiter aus Husum auch gehört, haben sich meist dem Thema Selbsthilfe mehr gewidmet, als eben der Selbstdarstellung. Aber auch Selbstdarsteller gehören zu einem lebhaften und lebendigen Forum.

"*Wir irren allesamt, nur jeder irrt anders"*
(Georg Christoph von Lichtenberg)

----------


## Anonymous1

Selbstdarstellung...

... und so beginnt ein erneutes Hutschi-Intermezzo und das Zerreden eines wunderbaren Threads.

----------


## Pinguin

> Selbstdarstellung... ... und so beginnt ein erneutes Hutschi-Intermezzo und das Zerreden eines wunderbaren Threads.


Der falsche Zungenschlag kam von Husum und hatte in diesem Thread wirklich nichts zu suchen. Ein Intermezzo sieht anders aus.

*"Menschen irren, aber nur große Menschen erkennen ihren Irrtum*"
(Kotzebue)

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Pierrot



> *Was myProstate.eu will:* 
> Den *Austausch von Erfahrungsberichten* unter Prostatakrebs-Patienten ermöglichen.
> Durch eine *standardisierte Darstellung* schnell einen Überblick über die verschiedenen Therapieansätze und -ergebnisse geben.
> 
> Prostatakrebs-Patienten zeigen, dass andere Männer mit ähnlichen Problemen kämpfen und diese oft auch beheben oder mit ihnen leben können.
> 
> Männern, bei denen neu PK diagnostiziert wurde, die Möglichkeit geben, sich zu informieren, wie sich andere Männer mit *vergleichbarer Diagnose* und ähnlichem Alter entschieden und welche *Erfahrungen* sie damit gemacht haben. 
> 
> Durch *einfache Selektionsmöglichkeiten* (z.B. Alter zum Zeitpunkt der Erstdiagnose, PSA-Werte, Therapieformen, Überlebenszeit etc.) schnell die gewünschten Berichte zu finden.
> ...


Ich bin auch der Auffassung, dass man mit einer derart gestalteten Übersicht verschiedener Alters-, Diagnostik- und Therapiewegen gute Anhalte schaft, welchen Weg man für sich selbst als gangbar auswählt. Insofern kann ich Dir zu diesem Projekt nur gratulieren.

Was sich mir nicht erschließt, ist die Fülle von personenbezogenen Daten, die zur Anmeldung verlangt werden,
NameVornameAnschriftPLZ und OrtTelefon-NummerGeburtsdatum
die vor Hackerangriffen zu schützen wären.
Anschrift, PLZ-Ort, Telefon-Nummer und Geburtsdatum halte ich für überflüssig. Geburtsdatum könnte man durch Jahrgang ersetzen.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Pierrot

@Heribert 
Danke für Deinen Hinweis. Ich kann Dir garantieren, dass die Daten auf myProstate.eu sicherer sind, als auf einer Schweizer Bank, denn das Bankgeheimnis ist ja aktuell auch nicht mehr das, was es einmal war!Zu den Daten haben aktuell nur ich und der Programmierer Zugang. Da ich für die Webseite alleine den Kopf hinhalte, möchte ich, um Missbrauch zu verhindern, auch wissen, wer mitmacht und von meinem Angebot von standardisierten PK-Geschichten Nutzen ziehen will. Wer nichts zu verheimlichen hat, kann bei der Anmeldung auch seinen Namen z.H. des Moderators angeben. Übrigens: Auf der YANA-Homepage sind fast alle Teilnehmer mit dem vollständigen Namen aufgeführt! Die Amis haben da offensichtlich weniger Bedenken!Ich hoffe natürlich trotzdem, dass Du Deine Geschichte im Interesse der vielen PK-Mitstreiter veröffentlichen wirst.GrussPierrothttp://www.yananow.net/Experiences.html#as

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Pierrot,

Du hast mich missverstanden. Gegen die Eingabe von Name, Vorname, Alter und E-Mail habe ich überhaupt nichts einzuwenden. Für mich ist es nur äußerst fraglich, ob vollständige Adressen inkl. Geburtsdatum und Telefonnummer für die Auswertung erforderlich sind. Die Daten befinden sich immerhin in einer MySQL-Datenbank, die, ob durch Perl oder PHP gesteuert, nur mit erheblichem finanziellen Aufwand halbwegs sicher ist.

Das hat mit Deiner Integrität überhaupt nichts zu tun. Daten die für das Ziel nicht zwingend erforderlich sind, haben auf einem Internet-Server nichts zu suchen. 

In den meissten Internet-Communitys kann man wählen ob die aufgezählten Daten eingegeben werden sollen. Deren Pflichtfelder beschränken sich auf Name, Vorname, E-Mail und wenn nötig noch der Jahrgang/das Alter. Diese Wahl besteht hier nicht! Für den Webmaster ist das überhaupt kein Problem, Pflichtfelder in Nicht-Pflichtfelder abzuändern.

Welche Gedanken sich die Amis machen oder auch nicht, sollte für uns kein Maßstab sein.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## tbber08

Hi Pierrot,

ich finde das ist eine sehr gelungene Seite! Kompilment. Bin mal gespannt wie sie sich entwickelt. Gruß Thomas

----------


## Pierrot

@Heribert
Grundsätzlich hast Du ja wahrscheinlich recht. Man kann sich wirklich fragen, ob diese Daten sinnvoll sind. Denn bereits jetzt kann der Heinz Müller aus Zürich mit Telefon 044 783 65 89 sich als Peter Meier aus Schaffhausen mit Telefon 052 345 89 34 ausgeben und niemand würde es merken! Denn wir prüfen doch diese Daten gar nicht! Dies würden wir erst merken, wenn wir den Herrn Müller zwecks Hilfestellung bei einem Problem telefonisch kontaktieren wollten!

Für mich ist es höchstens eine Frage des Anstandes, dass man sich zu erkennen gibt. Und welchem Hacker hilft es zu wissen, dass der Heinz Müller aus Zürich sich bei einem PSA-Wert von 6.5 mit DaVinci operieren liess und heute GranaProstan und Vitamin D schluckt?

Bei einem nächsten grösseren Update oder Ausbau werden wir Deine Bemerkungen aber sicher überdenken müssen.

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## wassermann

Hallo Pierrot,
auch ich möchte dir für die sinnvolle Einrichtung der neuen Website danken und dich beglückwünschen.

Eine Anregung für die RPE-Fälle: Die Angabe der Diagnosedaten sollte unbedingt durch die Angabe der postoperativen pathologischen Befunde ergänzt werden, denn nur dann kann sich der Leser ein Bild vom tatsächlichen Umfang der Krankheit und der Effektivität der Therapie machen. Besonders auffällig ist dies im Fall "Norbert", wo ein N1-Status festgestellt wurde, aber erst nach vielen Jahren eine Zweitbehandlung notwendig wurde. Kann das noch eingefügt werden?

Liebe Grüße
Wassermann

----------


## Pierrot

*Anregungen*

Ich habe heute je zweimal folgende Anregungen erhalten:
- PSA-Grafik logarithmisch
- Postoperative Daten

Alles ist möglich, aber auch alles ist eine Frage des Aufwandes, denn letztendlich wird diese komplizierte Datenbankapplikation von Profis programmiert. Doch bin ich bei einem Erfolg von myProstate.eu bereit, sinnvolle Ergänzungen machen zu lassen. Vorschläge per PN sind deshalb willkommen.

Welche Daten sind postoperativ alles von Interesse? Ich kenne mich da nicht sehr gut aus. Bitte um Mittelung per PN oder besser an moderator@myprostate.eu .

Bei einem allfälligen Update werde ich vorher auf jeden Fall bei allen registrierten Benutzern ein Umfrage starten, um die Prioritäten auszuloten.

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## Norbert52

@ Pierrot

Der Start ist hervorragend, ich freue mich, dass schon so viele mitmachen.
Bravo - tolle Initiative!

@ Wassermann

Ja, Du hast Recht. Sinn und Zweck soll es ja sein, dass man(n) auf einen Blick erfährt wie die Therapie(n) angeschlagen hat. Da sollte man in der Tat noch was machen.

Gruss,

Norbert

----------


## Mayk46

Hallo Pierrot,

ich glaube, das war ein durchaus gelungener Einstand für myProstate.eu! 

Ich hätte viel darum gegeben, wenn ich eine solche Datenbank mit mehreren 100 Einträgen vor meiner Therapieentscheidung gehabt hätte. Deshalb habe ich mich auch gerne bereit erklärt, als einer der Ersten meine Eingaben zu machen. Wenn diese Datenbank nur Einem für seine richtige Therapieentscheidung hilft, wars die Mühe wert.

Das die Datenbank noch hie und da verbessert und optimiert werden kann, ist außer Zweifel. Das Bessere ist der Feind des Guten. Aber es ist ein Anfang, wichtig und richtig und das Ganze wird mit jedem Eintrag wertvoller. 

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich Dir weiterhin viel Glück und Erfolg mit Deinem Projekt und hoffe auf eine rege Beteiligung aus unserem Forum. 

Liebe Grüße vom Bodensee,
Mayk46

----------


## Günter55

Hallo Pierrot,

Gratulation zu dieser gelungenen Datenbank. Ich hoffe, sie wird auch so genutzt, wie du dir dies wünscht. Es wäre zum Vorteil für uns alle.

Auch ich wünsche dir viel Glück und Gesundheit

Liebe Grüße
Günter

----------


## hartmuth

Auch wenn der PK jeweils sehr individuell ist und Vergleiche mit allem Vorbehalt beurteilt werden müssen: jeder sucht irgendwo nach ähnlich gelagerten Ausgangssituationen und verfolgt mit Interesse die Verläufe. Und inder Tat kann man daraus durchaus auch für seinen eigenen Verlauf Schlüsse ziehen und Therapieschritte beurteilen.
Hoffentlich wird myProstate.eu reich gespickt mit Daten und kann ihren Zweck erfüllen. 

Pierott, tolle Idee prima umgesetzt! Herzlichen Dank!
Grüße
Hartmut

----------


## Andy63

Hallo Franz,

Tolle Homepage finde es kann nicht genug Infos zu diesem Thema geben.

Man bedenke wie viel Arbeit und Interesse darin stecken so was zu entwickeln.

Die Übersichtlichen Infos helfen sicher noch vielen Menschen weiter, die auf der Suche nach Infos und Hilfe sind.

Die Berichte dazu dehnen die Angst und Schrecken erleben.

Ich halte die Seite für eine super Ergänzung.

Gruss  Andy

----------


## Pierrot

*Bereits 20 PK-Erfahrungsberichte*

Mein Ziel von 20 Erfahrungsberichten bis Mitte Monat wurde bereits gestern Abend erreicht! Ein herzliches Dankeschön an alle, die bereits mitgemacht haben.

Es hat sehr viele eindrückliche Beispiele dabei. Doch eine hat mich besonders berührt. Es ist jene eines Seeds-Therapierten, dessen PSA-Wert innert zwei Jahren wieder über den Ausgangswert anstieg und sich deshalb doch noch zu einer OP entschied. Und einige Tage vor der OP begann der PSA kontinuierlich von 10.36 auf zuletzt 2.56 zu fallen und die OP konnte abgesagt werden! Ein typisches Beispiel für einen Bounce bei einer Brachytherapie!

Gerne hoffe ich, dass sich noch etliche entschliessen werden, ihre Geschichte bei www.myProstate.eu zu veröffentlichen.

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## rietzy

nur als test zur Signatur

----------


## JoScho

Hallo Pierrot,
Meine Hochachtung zu deiner Homepage.
Sie wird sich sicher noch weiter entwickeln.
Ich habe mir im BPS Forum schon immer eine selections Möglichkeit gewünscht, und dies auch öfters zum Ausdruck gebracht.

Schön wäre es wenn deine Datenbank um einige Felder erweitert wird. Denn Erst Betroffenen Interessiert es natürlich ob die gewählte Therapie den gewünschten Erfolg gebracht hat, ob wunschgemäß operiert wurde, einseitig oder bilateral Nervschonend, der Gleason sich nicht verändert hat, status der Kontinenz und Potenz nach OP, usw.  Zumal ist solch eine Datenbank auch von Wissenschaftlichen Interesse.
Alls Operierter kann ich nur für diese Therapie Eingabefelder vorschlagen.
Ich werde mir darüber einige Gedanken machen und sie dir zukommen lassen.
Sicherlich ist eine umfangreiche professionell betriebene Datenbank mit nicht unerheblichen Kosten verbunden. Vieleicht schadet ein bisschen Kommerz ja nicht. Bei entsprechenden Zugriffen sind sicherlich einige Pharma Firmen Interessiert.

Gesundheit und viel Erfolg
Joachim (JoScho)

----------


## Anonymous2

Auch von meiner Seite Anerkennung für das neue Informationsplattform. Für meine Arbeit in der Selbsthilfegruppe und für die zahlreichen Einzelgespräche mit Betroffenen eine hervorragende Datenbank. Gerade in den Phasen der Therapieentscheidungen werden die Inhalte sehr viel Einfluß auf das Gespräch ausüben. Der Sinn der Selbsthilfe hat endlich mal wieder einen zeitgemäßen Schritt in die richtige Richtung 
gemacht. Ich hoffe nur, dass  die vielen SHG-Leiter sich entschließen können ihre PK-Geschichte zu erfassen und in den Selbsthilfegruppen selbst intensiv die Werbetrommel betätigen.

----------


## Pierrot

> ...... 
> Schön wäre es wenn deine Datenbank um einige Felder erweitert wird. Denn Erst Betroffenen Interessiert es natürlich ob die gewählte Therapie den gewünschten Erfolg gebracht hat, ob wunschgemäß operiert wurde, einseitig oder bilateral Nervschonend, der Gleason sich nicht verändert hat, status der Kontinenz und Potenz nach OP, usw. Zumal ist solch eine Datenbank auch von Wissenschaftlichen Interesse.
> Alls Operierter kann ich nur für diese Therapie Eingabefelder vorschlagen.
> Ich werde mir darüber einige Gedanken machen und sie dir zukommen lassen.
> Sicherlich ist eine umfangreiche professionell betriebene Datenbank mit nicht unerheblichen Kosten verbunden. Vieleicht schadet ein bisschen Kommerz ja nicht. Bei entsprechenden Zugriffen sind sicherlich einige Pharma Firmen Interessiert.
> 
> Gesundheit und viel Erfolg
> Joachim (JoScho)


Lieber JoScho

Ich bin bereits eifrig am Sammeln von Verbesserungsvorschlägen. Betreffend PostOPDaten muss sicherlich etwas gemacht werden. Doch da brauche ich genaue Vorschläge, welche Felder sinnvoll sind und was alles über Text-Felder eingegeben werden kann. 

Vorläufig müssen aber die PostOPDaten im Bericht erwähnt werden, denn ein grösserer Update (und dies wäre das Einfügen für Felder für PostOPDaten) wird frühestens Mitte Jahr erfolgen resp. wenn wir über 100 Berichte resp. registrierte Benutzer mit veröffentlichter Geschichte auf der myProstate.eu veröffentlich haben.

Betreffend Finanzierung ist dies so, dass ich momentan in der Lage bin, dies selbst zu finanzieren. Sollten aber die Kosten sich erheblich wegen der Komplexität vergrössern, würde ich sicherlich keine Firmen anfragen, die direkt oder indirekt etwas mit der Prostata zu tun haben (z.B. Pharma, Kliniken, NEM-Firmen etc.). Die Unabhängigkeit ist für mich oberstes Gebot. Wenn schon, dann eher ein Hörgerätehersteller oder eine Uhrenfirma!

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## meni.li.

Hallo Pierrot !
Toll was Du da ins Leben gerufen hast. 
Würde auch gern beitreten, gar keine Frage.

Jedoch überzeugen mich Deine Argumente für ein Auting meiner kompletten Adresse überhaupt nicht. Und wen ich etwas Böses im Sinn hätte würde ich eh nicht meine richtige Adresse oder Tel.Nr. angeben.
Wichtig ist doch nur das mich der Interessierte direkt erreicht.
Das Du wirtschaftliches Kapital aus dieser eventuellen Fülle von Daten schlägst will ich Dir garnicht unterstellen, ist auch nicht das Thema sondern:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
" Das Dies ein enormes wirtschaftliches Kapital darstellt !" 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
wenn Wir mit kompletter Adresse erscheinen. 
Betreff Deiner persönlichen Haftung und eventueller Finanzierungen finde ich wäre der BPS in der Pflicht. Gibts da schon Gespräche ?

Wie gesagt eine tolle Idee und meine Hochachtung für Deinen persönlichen Einsatz.

Gruß Klausi.

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Interessierte!
Wenn ihr euch in myProstate.eu anmeldet und einen Bericht erfaßt, bitte diesen vorab in Word erfassen und anschließend kopieren, wenn er länger wird. Mir ist es eben passiert, dass ich nach Abfassen eines ausführlichen Berichts und dem Versuch zu speichern, wohl zwischenzeitig einen internen timeout überschritten hatte. Meine sämtlichen Daten und mein Bericht waren weg und wurden nicht gespeichert.
Gruß
Hartmut

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Hartmuth, 

Dein Vorschlag ist zweckmässig. Bei einer direkten Eingabe kann dann nichts schiefgehen, wenn jeder Absatz sofort gespeichert wird. Er kann dann auch gleich - falls erforderlich - mit dem richtigen Datum und dem "zugehörigen" PSA-Wert versehen werden. Nachträgliche Ergänzungen oder Korrekturen sind immer möglich. Ich selber machte es noch ein wenig komplizierter, indem ich meinen Word-Text abschnittweise iun den Bericht kopierte. Das zwang mich allerdings dazu, neue Zeilen und Absätze im Bericht nachträglich in Ordnung zu bringen.
Gruss
Jürg

----------


## Pinguin

*Abspeichern*

Lieber Hartmut,




> Hallo Interessierte!
> Wenn ihr euch in myProstate.eu anmeldet und einen Bericht erfaßt, bitte diesen vorab in Word erfassen und anschließend kopieren, wenn er länger wird. Mir ist es eben passiert, dass ich nach Abfassen eines ausführlichen Berichts und dem Versuch zu speichern, wohl zwischenzeitig einen internen timeout überschritten hatte. Meine sämtlichen Daten und mein Bericht waren weg und wurden nicht gespeichert.
> Gruß


es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten, nämlich bei Verfassen in Word ziemlich am Anfang auf speichern klicken und auch bei längeren Beiträgen eine Zwischenspeicherung vornehmen, falls der PC mal plötzlich schlapp macht, egal aus welchen Gründen, oder auf Zubehör und dann Editor und dem Beitrag unter speichern unter einen Namen geben. Dann kannst Du tagelang immer wieder nach aufrufen des Titels fortsetzen. In der Regel schreibe ich zwar immer online und kontrolliere zwischendurch mit Erweitert oder Vorschau. Da gewinne ich auch Zeit, bevor mich die Software herauswirft. Falls Du das alles gewußt hast, könnte es trotzdem einigen weniger mit dem Thema vertrauten Forumsbenutzern eine Hilfe sein.

P.S.: Auch dieses Wissen verdanke ich unserem PC-Experten Heribert, der mir schon bei mancher etwas komplizierteren Präsentation von Beiträgen mit Diagrammen etc. behiflich war.

----------


## Pierrot

Eine "Session" dauert ca. 30 Minuten. Wenn in dieser Zeit nichts gespeichert wird, gibt es eine Art automatischem Logout. Dies auch als Schutz vor Hackern, wie mir der Programmierer resp. die Hostingfirma versicherte.

Das Gleiche gilt auch für das Erfassen langer PSA-Reihen. Deshalb bieten wir hier auch eine Excel-Datei an, in der die Daten zuerst in Ruhe zusammengetragen werden können.

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## Pierrot

> ....
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> " Das Dies ein enormes wirtschaftliches Kapital darstellt !" 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> wenn Wir mit kompletter Adresse erscheinen.


*All jene, die diesbezüglich Bedenken haben, fordere ich hiermit auf, Ihre Daten zu anonymisieren. Da ausser dem sichtbaren Namen alle Daten geändert werden können, können Namen und Adressangaben mit XYZ und Zahlen mit 999 angegeben werden. Einzig das Geburtsdatum sollte in etwa den Tatsachen entsprechen.*

Es wurde auch ein entsprechender Hinweis auf der Seite "Personalien" platziert.

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## Detlev vK

Hallo Pierrot,

auch ich möchte Dir zu dieser fast genialen Art, Krankheitsverläufe standadisiert vergleichbar zu machen, gratutlieren. Hut ab vor soviel Engagement und ebenso Respekt für die durchdachte Aufteilung.

Allerdings habe auch ich ein paar kleine Anmerkungen zu einzelnen Rubriken, die vielleicht zur besseren Lesbarkeit beitragen können.
1. Die graphische Darstellung im PSA-Veraluf und bei andere Werte wird durch Behandlungstermine sinnvoll aufgeteilt, allerdings überlagern sich die Überschriften dazu. Vorschlag:
die einzelnen Termine durch eine Nummerierung kenntlich machen und die Nummerierung unter der Grafik in einer Aufzählung um den Text ergänzen.
2. Rubrik andere Werte: hier geht leider nur noch "ein" anderer Wert, z.B Testosteron. Ich würde aber auch gerne z.B. meinen AP-Verlauf (alkalische Phosphtase) dort unterbringen (oder etwas anderes).
3. Rubrik Behandlungen: Zunächst wäre es aus meiner Sicht sinnvol, für bestimmte Behandlungen eine "Zeitraum-Möglichkeit" zu haben, d.h. ein "Bis-Datum" (z.B. lokale Strahlentherapie bei Knochenmetastasen von 25.11.2009 - 11.12.2009). Das Behandlungschema wird so schlüssiger. Zum zweiten denke ich, dass die Vorgabe von Behandlungsarten zwar die Standadisierung prima unterstütz, dass aber durchaus auch in der Vorgabe bisher "unbekannte" Behandlungen namentlich aufführbar sein sollten (z.B. bei mir die Knocheninfusionstherapie mit Zometa). So etwas wird zurzeit noch nicht deutlich.

Die große Diskussion über die "Anomymisierung" der Daten kann ich nicht verstehen. Was will ich denn mit meiner Teilnahme am Forum oder bei <> erreichen? Gerade vielleicht auch, dass mit geholfen wird. Ich gehe ja auch in eine SHG und gebe dort meine Daten ab. Habe ich dort keine Angst vor Missbrauch? Warum nicht? Nur weil ich dort die entsprechenden Personen persönlich Kennen gelernt habe, schütz dies doch nicht vor Missbrauch. In der heutigen Gesellschaft besonders haben wir große Angt vor dem Diebstahl persönlicher Sachen und als Folge davon umgeben wir uns immer mehr mit Schutzmechanismen und Gitter. Anstatt mit unserer Möglichkeit zur Meinungsbildung dafür zu sorgen, dass Anonymisierung eigentlich ein Makel darstellt. Wenn ich eine Meinung vertrete, dann doch als "Detlev von Kortzfleisch" und nicht als "detlev vk" oder gar als "zaunkönig" oder was auch immer. Wenn wir vergessen, für was wir selber stehen, geben wir und im Grunde genommen doch auf.
Natürlich kenne ich die ganzen Mechanismen um das Hacken von Daten, Missbrauch von Adresslisten oder ähnlichem. Ich bin Programmierer und weiß vielleicht auch, wie das funktioniert. Aber wenn wir unterstellen, dass dies auf Pierrots Homepage stattfindet (durch Hacker oder seinen Software-Leuten oder durch Ihn gar selbstt), dann lege ich meine Daten dort nicht ab!!! Ganz einfach. 

Ich finde, lieber Pierrot, wie bereits gesagt, Deine Homegpage einfach klasse und als ideale Ergänzung zum Forum hier. Mit einem Klick oder über eine kurzen Suche bekomme ich die für mich relevanten Fälle angezeigt, unkommentiert (ist wichtig), ich kann mir unvoreingenommen "meine" Schlussfolgerungen bilden und dann evtl. über das Forum weitere Meinungen einholen.

Herzlichen Dank dafür. 

Viele Grüße

Detlev

----------


## Pierrot

Lieber Detlev

Herzlichen Dank für Deine Bemerkungen. Gerade Du als Programmierer kannst wahrscheinlich erfassen, was für einen Aufwand an Zeit und Geld es bedeutet hat, und in Zukunft auch noch bedeuten wird, so ein Homepage zu konzipieren und auf die Beine zu stellen!

Jegliche Anregung zur Verbesserung ist mir sehr wertvoll und auch willkommen. Alle Vorschläge wandern in einen Update-Ordner und werden bei einer nächsten Versionsänderung auf ihre Machbarkeit überprüft werden.

Zu Punkt 1: Der Programmierer hat bereits den Auftrag die Tafeln auf drei Zeilen zu verteilen. Wir hoffen so, dass es dann keine Überscheidungen mehr gibt. Veilleicht müssen wir auch lange Bezeichnungen wie "Watchful Waiting" sinnvoll kürzen.

Die anderen zwei Anregungen finde ich gut und wir werden diese wie gesagt, zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt prüfen.

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## gerhard29

Hallo Pierrot,
die Datenbank ist absolut super. Zwar teilweise noch ergänzungsfähig, wie z.B. Tumorgrad nach der OP, weil dieser meist anders bewertet ist, wie bei Erstdiagnose. Was mich allerdings interessieren würde, was bedeuten die Sterne in der dritten Spalte? Oder hab ich das irgendwo überlesen. Danke

Grüße aus Oberschwaben

----------


## JoScho

Hallo Pierrot,
Ich suche auf deiner homepage eine Möglichkeit der Verlinkung zurück zum BPS bzw. andere Homepage.

Joachim

----------


## Pierrot

> Hallo Pierrot,
> die Datenbank ist absolut super. Zwar teilweise noch ergänzungsfähig, wie z.B. Tumorgrad nach der OP, weil dieser meist anders bewertet ist, wie bei Erstdiagnose. Was mich allerdings interessieren würde, was bedeuten die Sterne in der dritten Spalte? Oder hab ich das irgendwo überlesen. Danke
> 
> Grüße aus Oberschwaben


Das mit den *PostOPDaten* wird im nächsten grösseren Update gemacht. Das dauert aber noch eine Weile.

Die Erläuterung zu den Sternen steht auf der Home-Seite und unter jeder Abfrage-Tabelle! Siehe:
http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=home und z.B.
http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=laparoscopy

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## Pierrot

> Hallo Pierrot,
> Ich suche auf deiner homepage eine Möglichkeit der Verlinkung zurück zum BPS bzw. andere Homepage.
> 
> Joachim


Den Link zum BPS-Forum findest Du unter Links.Bei den Personalien kann man einen Link eingeben. Leider wird der nicht automatisch als Hyperlink dargestellt! Muss dies mal abklären.Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## Pierrot

Aufgrund der Einschränkungen in der Bildschirmbreite können in den Abfrage-Tabellen höchstens die ersten drei Behandlungen und auf der Seite Eigene Selektion die ersten vier Behandlungen aufgeführt werden.
Wie finde ich nun aber jene Personen, die z.B. zu irgendeinem Zeitpunkt eine *HB 3-fach* gemacht haben?



Vorgehen:
Eigene Selektion wählenVierte Zeile: "Alle Personnen, die sich." in Auswahlfeld *"HB 3-fach"* wählen!"Suche starten" drückenIn der Resultate-Tabelle erscheinen all jene Personen, die je ein HB 3-fach absolviert haben!

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## BERNET

Hallo Pierrot

dein Engagement kann gar nicht hoch genug gelobt werden.

Selbstverständlich stelle ich auch meine Daten in myprostate.eu ein.

Du steigst damit meiner Meinung nach in den Kreis der (zahlenmäßig überschaubaren) Forumsteilnemher auf, die außergewöhnliches für die vom Prostatakrebs Betroffenen geleistet haben:

Als Fachmann oder Initiator für andere eine dauerhafte Informationsquelle schaffen, auf die viele Leute immer wieder zurückgreifen können.

"Schaffe, net schwätze"

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo Pierrot !

Ich hätte auch noch eine Anregung !

Es gibt einige Mitstreiter die bewußt zwei oder drei Therapien *gleichzeitig* angewandet haben. Ich denke da z.B. an "GeorgH", der absolut zeitgleich die OP und die HB hatte. (Bei mir ist es ebenfalls so) Es sind bei Ihm und bei mir keine zwei Behandlungen sondern eine Erstbehandlungen mit zwei Therapien. In der Spalte Erstbehandlung ist scheinbar nicht genug Platz um zu zeigen, daß 2-3 Behandlungen als Erstbehanlung durchgeführt wurden. Gibt es die Möglichkeit, da seitlich keine Möglichkeiten bestehen, die 2. bzw 3.Therapie, in dieser Spalte untereinander zu plazieren sind ? Für einen Ratsuchenden halte ich es für sehr wichtig, daß Er die Bedeutug der Gleichzeitigkeit der Therapien, sofort erkennen kann !

Gruß
Bernhard A.

----------


## Pierrot

Hallo Bernhard A.
Also die Möglichkeit "OP+HB" einzugeben besteht bereits jetzt! Das wirst Du beim Erfassen Deiner Daten sehen. Dass dem so ist siehst Du auch auf der Seite *Eigene Selektion*.

Dass wir nicht alle Kombinationen in der linken Menüleiste aufführen konnten, liegt wegen des Umfanges auf der Hand. Doch wenn Du dort offene OP anklickst und jemand OP+HB als Erstbehandlung ausgewählt hat, dann er scheint dieser in der Resultate-Tabelle. Bis jetzt hat noch niemand aber diese Kombination angegeben.

Klicke mal in der Gruppe Bestrahlung *IMRT* an. Dort erscheint jetzt bereits so eine Kombination (IMRT+HB)!

Übrigens: in der *Grafik von GeorgH* ist dies bestens dargestellt, auch wenn keine Kombination "Laparoskopie+HB 1-fach" als vorgegebener Wert vorhanden ist.

Nachtrag: es gibt übrigens bereits jetzt eine vordefinierte Behandlungskombination "Laparoskopie+HB"!!! Ich habe das selbst nicht mehr gewusst!

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## Pierrot

Theoretisch gibt es unendlich viele Behandlungsmöglichkeiten und in der Praxis wahrscheinlich etliche Dutzend wenn nicht Hunderte. Dies auf myProstate.eu darzustellen ist eine Unmöglichkeit! 

Die wohl wichtigsten Kombinationen wie
- OP + HB
- OP + RT
- Laparoskopie + HB
- Laparoskopie + RT
- LDR-Brachy + BH
etc. etc. sind aber beim Erfassen einer Behandlung auswählbar! Und auch bei der Suche Eigene Selektion.

Gibt es keine vordefinierte Behandlungskombination, dann müssen am gleichen Tag zwei oder mehrere Behandlungen eingegeben werden.

Versuchsweise und als Beispiel habe ich bei mir am selben Tag Watchful Waiting und andere Behandlung eingegeben. In der *Grafik* wird dies sehr schön dargestellt. 

Bis jetzt können in den Grafiken nur zwei Behandlungen übereinander dargestellt werden. Aufgrund der bis jetzt gemachten Erfahrungen werden wir dies jedoch auf 4 Behandlungen übereinander erhöhen. Es können dann vier Behandlungen am gleichen Tag eingegeben werden und diese werden dann in der Grafik sauber dargestellt werden. Also mich begeistert diese Art der grafischen Darstellung. Der Programmierer hat da sehr gute Arbeit geleistet! Das muss ja auch mal erwähnt werden!

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## Pierrot

Der Start ist vollauf geglückt und meine kühnsten Erwartungen wurden übertroffen. Heute haben wir den *40. Bericht* erhalten. Das Mindestziel von 50 Berichten bis Ende 2010 ist bereits in greifbarer Nähe. Das Maximalziel von 100 Berichten bis Ende Jahr scheint nun realisierbar! 

Ich möchte es an dieser Stelle nicht verfehlen, all jenen zu danken, die bereits ihren Bericht veröffentlich haben und diesen schönen Starterfolg ermöglichten.

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## Pierrot

Ja! Vorgegeben sind 15 leere Eingabezeilen. Doch sobald 12 Werte eingegeben sind, erweitert sich die Tabelle automatisch um jeweils drei leere Zeilen. Es sind theoretisch unendlich viele PSA-Werte erfassbar. Das Gleiche gilt für "Andere Werte"!

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## Detlev vK

Hallo Pierrot,

Du meinst so etwa?

Ja, ich hatte schon darüber nachgedacht. Allerdings fehlt mir noch eine prägnante Aussage zu meiner eigenen Geschichte, so dass ich bisher darauf verzichtet habe. Aber der ständige Hinweis auf Deine Homepage macht absoluten Sinn. Und ich bin fest davon überzeugt, dass Du bist zum Jahresende weit mehr als 100 User dort hast.

Alles Gute

Detlev

----------


## Pierrot

Hallo Detlev

Ja, das ist gut so!

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## Pierrot

Wenn man die Berichte rückwirkend erfasst, dann macht es Sinn, die PSA-Werte, die zum jeweiligen Zeitpunkt galten, sofort zu sehen. Und man kann ohne zur Grafik zu wechseln auch den Verlauf erkennen.
Als gute Beispiele seien hier stellvertretend die Berichte von *Rietzy* und *Dorothee+Jens* genannt.

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Pierrot,

wäre es nicht einfacher die FAQ mit einer Mailingliste zu verteilen und auszubauen?

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Pierrot

Hallo Heribert

Die FAQ-Liste ist im Aufbau. Aus diesem Grund stelle ich hier eine FAQ rein, sobald mir jemand eine Frage stellt! Ich meine, dass dies von allgemeinem Interesse ist, also auch für jene, die sich noch nicht registriert haben.

Später werden dann die "gesammelten Werke" auch auf der Homepage publiziert werden.

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## Pierrot

Ein 55-jähriger Mann ist neu mit PK konfrontiert. Seine Biopsie-Daten sind
PSA-Wert: 7.8
Gleason-Summe: 6 
T-Stadium: T1c

Er möchte nun wissen, für welche Therapien andere Männer mit ähnlichen Werten sich entschieden haben. Dabei geht er auf www.myProstate.eu wie folgt vor:

Im linken Menü wählt er den Punkt "Eigene Selektion"In den Feldern "Alter bei Diag." gibt er von=50 und bis=60 ein.In den Feldern "PSA-Wert" gibt er von=5 bis von=60 ein.In den Feldern "Gleason-Summe" gibt er von=6 und bis=7 ein.Im Feld "Txx" gibt er T1c ein.Dann drückt er den "Suche starten"-Knopf

Als Resultat werden ihm derzeit Jürgen Hambug und Klaus52 angezeigt. Beide haben sich für LDR-Brachy entschieden.

Er kann jetzt deren Geschichte lesen und bei Fragen diese mit einer Persönlichen Nachricht direkt anschreiben.

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## Wycliff

Hallo Pierrot ..
ich habe dir  eine PN geschickt ..

danke und Gruesse

----------


## premme

Hallo Pierrots,
Ich finde diesen Beitrag extrem interessant, und Bitte Dich, diesen Beitrag als einzelnen Beitrag im Forum zu veröffentlichen. So wie jetzt, war er nur durch Glück zu finden, und er ist doch für alle sehr interessant.
Gruß premme

----------


## Pierrot

> Hallo Pierrots,
> Ich finde diesen Beitrag extrem interessant, und Bitte Dich, diesen Beitrag als einzelnen Beitrag im Forum zu veröffentlichen. So wie jetzt, war er nur durch Glück zu finden, und er ist doch für alle sehr interessant.
> Gruß premme


Lieber premme

Ich weiss nicht, ob Du damit Wycliffs Geschichte meinst? 

Schon verschiedene Forumsteilnehmer haben mir mitgeteilt, dass ich ihre Daten und ihre Geschichte in www.myProstate.eu veröffentlichen dürfe.

Dazu muss ich aber sagen, *dass ich keine Registrierungen vornehmen und keine Daten für Benutzer eingeben kann und dies auch nicht* *will.* Ich kann nur bestehende Daten (z.B. Tippfehler) allenfalls korrigieren sowie einzelne Berichte oder den ganzen Benutzer sperren, falls dieser gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen verstösst.

Wer also seine Geschichte zum Nutzen von anderen mit PCa betroffenen Männern seine Daten und Geschichte in www.myProstate.eu veröffentlicht haben möchte, muss dies selbst tun. 

Dieses Webportal soll ja mit der Zeit ein Selbstläufer werden, bei dem ich mit der Zeit nur noch das Einhalten der Regeln überwachen und allenfalls Hilfestellung bei Problemen geben werde. 

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## Hajoke

Hallo Pierrot, 
es war der Pfad zur "eigenen Selektion" gemeint.
Gruß
Hajoke

----------


## premme

Danke Hajoke,
genau so war es gemeint.
Hätte mich wahrscheinlich etwas deutlicher Ausdrücken müssen. Aber es gibt ja in diesem Forum Mitglieder, die einen Unterstützen. Danke.
Gruß premme

----------


## Pierrot

Hallo premme

Eigentlich möchte ich alles, was mit myProstate.eu in diesem Thread (Thema) behandeln und nicht diverse Gesprächsfäden betreuen müssen. Auch ist es für einen Benützer von www.myProstate.eu wohl einfacher, wenn alles an einer Stelle im Forum gebündelt wird. Ich kann den Benützern deshalb nur empfehlen, dieses Thema zu abonnieren.

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## wanderfreund

Danke an Pierrot!

Obwohl ich erst vor 4 Wochen von meinem PK erfahren habe und mich seit 2 Wochen im BPS Forum aktiv beteilige, schätze ich die Qualität und Wirksamkeit der neuen Website www.myProstate.eu sehr hoch ein. Hier kann eine Datensammlung entstehen, auf die einmal viele Interessenten, auch Ärzte, Medizinstudenten, Wissenschaftler u. a. zurückgreifen können, um sie statistisch auszuwerten und fachlich zu verwerten. Bestimmt kann auch vielen Betroffenen damit geholfen werden, sei es nun bei ihrer eigenen Entscheidungsfindung zu notwendigen Therapien oder als psychologische Hilfe bei der Kopfarbeit!
Ich hoffe jedenfalls, dass die Website auch noch existiert, wenn mein Eintrag schon mit einem Kreuz markiert ist. Ob mit, oder ohne den PK zu sterben, ist mir eigentlich egal. Auf keinen Fall möchte ich aber *durch* den Krebs verabschiedet werden!
Wenn auch der Anlass nicht erfreulich ist, so tut es doch richtig gut, sich in einem Kreis Gleichbetroffener zu wissen und Verständnis für die eigenen Probleme zu finden.
Deshalb möchte ich mich schon jetzt bei allen Benutzern des Forums bedanken, die ein offenes Ohr für andere haben und einem mit Rat und auch Anteilnahme beistehen.

Nochmals Danke und herzliche Grüße

Roland

----------


## Pierrot

Wir haben einen vielfach geäusserten Wunsch bereits umgesetzt. Nebst der linearen Darstellung werden nun die PSA-Werte auch logarithmisch dargestellt!

Hier einige Beispiele:

Hans-J. 
http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=96&page=graphic

jürgvw
http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=37&page=graphic

reihei
http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=105&page=graphic

karlson
http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=90&page=graphic

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## premme

Hallo wanderfreund,
ich bin der festen Überzeugung, das Du in Deinem letzten Bericht Nr. 59, ein Wort vergessen hast.
Es sollte doch bestimmt heißen: Auf keinen Fall möchte ich aber (*nicht*)  durch den Krebs verabschiedet werden.
Oder lese ich da etwas falsch ?.

----------


## Pierrot

Vor einem Monat wurde www.myProstate.eu gestartet. In dieser kurzen Zeit haben 60 Männer Ihre Daten und Geschichten veröffentlicht. Für diesen schönenen Anfangserfolg möchte ich allen daran Beteiligten herzlich danken. Das Maximalziel von 100 Geschichten bis Ende Jahr scheint nun möglich zu sein.

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Pierrot, Anerkennung für das von Dir ins Leben gerufene Prostata-Portal ist Dir eigentlich schon ausreichend gezollt worden. Inzwischen, obwohl erst seit etwas mehr als 24 Stunden registriert, ist mir die Handhabung z.B. beim Ergänzen der eigenen Daten oder beim Nachschlagen in diverse andere relevante Eintragungen von registrierten Teilnehmern schon so geläufig geworden, dass keinerlei Hilfestellung, die auch vorher nicht erforderlich war, in Anspruch genommen werden muss. Selbst das aus zunächst unerfindlichen Gründen falsch gespeicherte Geburtsdatum, das sich auch nach mehreren Versuchen nicht korrigieren ließ, steht inzwischen richtig. Dazu war es nur nötig, alle in den 3 hierfür zur Verfügung stehenden Spalten stehende Eingaben zu löschen und dann komplett neu einzugeben. Auch die Berichtsänderung bzw. Ergänzung lässt sich spielerisch vornehmen. Kompliment auch an Deinen Programmierer.

"*Es gibt Menschen, die arbeiten krankhaft an ihrer Gesundheit."*
(Uhlenbruck)

----------


## Pierrot

Die Grafik mit der logarithmischen Darstellung der PSA-Werte wurde noch verbessert. Es wurde eine starre Skala von

100
10
1
0.1
0.01

eingeführt. Dies ist übersichtlicher und verständlicherer.

Für PSA-Werte über 100 wird die Skala nach oben je nach Bedarf auf 1000 oder gar 10000 erweitert.

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## Pierrot

Ich habe mich seit dem Start von www.myProstate.eu gefragt, was wohl mein Urologe dazu sagen wird. Ich habe ihn vor ein paar Tagen, als sich der Erfolg abzeichnete, mit einem Mail auf dieses Webportal aufmerksam gemacht.
Gestern nun habe ich einen Brief von ihm erhalten in dem steht:_Es ist effektiv so, dass "wir Männer" hinsichtlich Selbsthilfegruppen etc. viel schlechter ausgestattet sind als unsere Partnerinnen. Ihr Projekt (www.myProstate.eu) halte ich für sehr nützlich und sinnvoll. Sollten Sie zu irgendeinem Zeitpunkt fachärztliche Beratung wünschen, stehe ich natürlich gerne zur Verfügung._

Eine so positive Antwort hat mich natürlich sehr gefreut!

Wie sieht es mit Eueren Urologen aus? Hat schon jemand mit seinem Urologen über www.myProstate.eu oder das BPS-Forum gesprochen?

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## Pierrot

Also ein völlig anonymisiertes myProstate.eu wäre ja völlig "trostlos" und unpersönlich. Eine Geschichte gehört doch eindeutig zu einer Person. Und wenn mich die Geschichte von Andy63 oder Rietzy z.B. besondern interessieren, wie soll ich dann diese später wieder finden, wenn über 100 Geschichten publiziert wurden. Ein Nickname ist deshalb sinnvoll. Doch niemand muss ja den gleichen Nickname wie im Forum verwenden.

Im Übrigen sind alle jene für einen Nickname dankbar, die sich Beratung aus dem Forum oder anderweitig erhoffen. Diese können mit einem einfachen Link auf Ihre Geschichte verweisen. 
Im Übrigen verweise ich auf diesen Beitrag!

Wer will kann auf myProstate.eu völlig anonym bleiben. Ich verstehe deshalb die Aufregung nicht. Wer seinen Nickname ändern möchte, soll mir eine PN zusenden. Gleichzeitig kann er seinen Namen in einen Phantasienamen ändern, ebenso Telefon-Nr.! In einem Update werden wir aber diese Muss-Angaben in freiwillige Angaben ändern. 

Ein Konto kann man selbst nicht löschen. Wenn dies möglich wäre dies ja dann für Hacker wahrscheinlich noch viel einfacher. Aber auch hier genügt eine PN an mich, mit der Angabe, ob man gesperrt oder gelöscht werden will. Die Sperrung hat den Vorteil, dass man seine Daten selbst noch pflegen und so z.B. von den PSA-Grafiken etc. profitieren kann.

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## Pierrot

Auf mehrfachen Wunsch haben wir unter "Andere Werte" die Möglichkeit geschaffen, einen zweiten anderen Wert zu erfassen.

Ich hoffe, dass einige diese neue Möglichkeit bald nutzen werden.

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Grüß Dich Pierrot,
hier meldet sich der Computer-Laie. Toll was Du da aufgebaut hast, meine Hochachtung. Da ich mit der Bestrahlung begonnen habe, siehe meinen Bericht den ich laufend ergänze. Ist das so richtig!!!!!! Was meinst Du mit den zweiten anderen Wert!!!!! Ich habe hier die Bestrahlungsart IMRT eingetragen. Ich werde mit Photonen 3 D komformal bestraht. Das kann man doch im Bericht nachlesen....... Bitte um eine kurze Belehrung.
Gruß
Manfred

----------


## Pierrot

Lieber Manfred

Mit "andere Werte" sind andere Laborwerte wie Testosteron, freies PSA, CGA etc. gemeint. Diese spielen z.B. bei der Hormontherapie eine wichtige Rolle.

Siehe als Beispiele unterhalb der PSA-Grafiken:
Testosteron: http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=105&page=graphic
Ostase: http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=37&page=graphic
CGA: http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=45&page=graphic

Zu Deinem Bericht habe ich Dir eine PN gesandt!

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## Pierrot

Auf mehrfachen Wunsch habe ich nun die Personalienseite auf www.myProstate.eu so umprogrammieren lassen, dass folgende Felder keine Pflichtfelder mehr sind:

- Name und Vorname
- Strasse / Nr.
- Plz / Ort
- Bundesland / Kanton
- Telefon

Pflichtfelder geblieben sind u.a.:
- Land
- Geburtstagdatum

Das Geburtstagsdatum ist für die Berechnung des Alters wichtig. Für Dritte ist aber nur das Alter und nicht das Geburtsdatum ersichtlich.

All jene, die sich nachträglich anonymisieren möchten, können dies jetzt tun!
Ich meine, dass nun alle jene, die das Eingeben von Name und Adresse etc. bis jetzt beanstandet haben, keinen Grund mehr haben, um ihre Geschichte nicht zu veröffentlichen. Je mehr Berichte auf www.myProstate.eu veröffentlicht werden desto besser für die Hilfsuchenden.

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## Pierrot

Wie wir festgestellt haben, wird die Möglichkeit neue Berichte von einzelnen Benutzern zu abonnieren viel zu wenig genutzt. Diese Möglichkeit steht aber nur registrierten und eingeloggten Benutzern zur Verfügung!

Berichte können wie folgt abonniert werden:

1. Sich auf www.myProstate.eu einloggen.
2. Einen Benutzer aussuchen, von dem man neue Berichte abonnieren will.
3. Oben rechts den Abo-Knopf drücken.
4. Ev. weitere Benutzer aussuchen und deren Berichte abonnieren.

Abos können auch jederzeit wieder annulliert werden.

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo Pierrot,

das neue Portal füllt sich schneller als Du es erwartet hast.

Erfreulich, dass RalfDm die Seite unter dem Begriff Erfahrungsberichte verlinkt hat. :L&auml;cheln: 

So können  Neudiagnostizierte  auf einen Blick erkennen, dass es mehrere Therapiemöglichkeiten mit langen Überlebenszeiten gibt, z. B. mit einer weiteren, anderen Anschlusstherapie.

Ein weiterer Vorteil, dies ist ohne Anmeldung möglich, vorausgesetzt es gibt über den Verlauf im Bericht etwas zu lesen und nicht nur einen Hinweis oder Link auf ein Profil im BPS-Forum. 

Sonnige Grüße in die Schweiz

GeorgS

----------


## Pierrot

Seit genau drei Monaten ist nun www.myProstate.eu online. Dass dieses Internetportal so erfolgreich ist, verdankt es all jenen, die bereit waren ihre Geschichte und ihre Daten Mitbetroffenen zur Verfügung zu stellen.

Bis heute sind 81 Erfahrungsberichte veröffentlicht worden. In den drei Monaten seit dem Start wurde www.myProstate.eu bereits über 8000 mal von total 2510 Besuchern aufgerufen. Dabei wurden über 92000 Seitenaufrufe getätigt. 

Diese Zahlen zeigen doch auch eindeutig die Notwendigkeit eines solchen Portals und sind für mich natürlich Ansporn, www.myProstate.eu weiter auszubauen. Als nächstes werden wir die Möglichkeit bieten, auch die pathologischen postoperativen Daten sowie das maximal gemessene Prostatavolumen zu erfassen. Zudem werden intermittierende HB und TUR-P als Behandlungen dazu kommen. 

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Pierrot, da fällt mir nur das:

*"Gegen Angriffe kann man sich wehren, gegen Lob ist man machtlos*"
(Siegmund Freud)

----------


## Rudolf-H

> [FONT=Verdana]
> Wie sieht es mit Eueren Urologen aus? Hat schon jemand mit seinem Urologen über www.myProstate.eu oder das BPS-Forum gesprochen?
> 
> Gruss
> Pierrot


Hallo Pierrot,

ich hatte bei meinem letzten Besuch im Westdeutschen Prostata-Zentrum (Köln) den Ausdruck des PSA-Verlaufes vorgelegt. Dr. Derakshani war sehr angetan von dieser Darstellung und wollte auch seine Patienten auf diese Möglichkeiten dieser graphisch anschaulichen Darstellung des PSA-Verlaufes bei myProstate.eu ansprechen. Auch für einen Arzt ist diese Art der Darstellung ja sehr hilfreich,
um sich schnell einen Überblick zu verschaffen.


Ich habe einen schwankenden PSA-Wert.Die Blutanalysen stammen aus 4 verschiedenen Labore.
Labor A lieferte einen PSA von 13,08, Labor B keine 24 Stunden später 10,35.
Vielleicht könnte man in der kleinen Tabelle noch ein Kürzel einfügen, von welchen Arzt der Meßwert stammt. Aber vielleicht ist mein Problem bei noch negativer Biopsie nicht allgemein relevant.

Werde mich bei myProstate.eu registrieren und meine Daten hochladen.

Respekt vor Deiner hervorragenden Arbeit und vielen Dank.
Rudolf

----------


## Pierrot

Liebe Mitstreiter

Ich freue mich, Euch auf einige Neuerungen auf www.myProstate.eu aufmerksam machen zu können.
Diese sind:

*1.Menuleiste links:* 
Unter "neuste Berichte" ein Auswahlfeld für die Behandlungsarten. In der Resultattabelle werden jetzt auch jene Benutzer angezeigt, die eine ausgewählte Behandlung erst als vierte oder noch spätere Behandlung gemacht haben (z.B. IMRT hat jürgvw erst als 7. Behandlung gemacht).

*2. Neue Daten:* 
Neu können auf vielfachen Wunsch Prostata-Volumen und die postoperativen pathologischen Daten eingegeben werden.

*3. Neue Therapien:* 
Neu können auch intermittierende HB, DHB nach Leibowitz, TUR-P, AAC nach Leibowitz erfasst werden.

Ich wäre allen Benutzern dankbar, wenn Sie falls nötig Ihre post-OP-Daten oder Ihre Behandlungen auf www.myProstate.eu anpassen würden.

Weitere kleinere Verbesserungen folgen in Kürze.

Auf www.myProstate.eu sind bereits *über 90 Erfahrungsberichte* erschienen. Dafür allen meinen besten Dank. Wenn nun noch all jene, die sich angemeldet, aber noch keine Daten resp. nur Daten aber keinen Bericht verfasst haben, ihren Bericht veröffentlichen würden, wäre die Zahl von 100 Erfahrungsberichten bereits erreicht!

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## Pierrot

In meinem vorher gehenden Beitrag habe ich noch vergessen zu erwähnen, dass bei den Behandlungen nicht mehr nur das Startdatum sondern auch auch Enddatum angegeben werden kann. Dies ist für Hormonbehandlungen oder Bestrahlungen doch von allgemeinem Interesse.

Ich wäre dankbar, wenn jene, die eine Hormonbehandlung gemacht resp. eine Bestrahlung erhalten haben, ihre Daten ergänzen würden.

Besten Dank!
Pierrot

----------


## Pierrot

Liebe Mitstreiter

Heute kann ich Euch auf eine besonders interessante Erweiterung auf www.myProstate.eu aufmerksam machen. Diese ist aber nur registrierten Benutzern zugänglich.

Wir haben die Abo-Funktion stark erweitert. Hatte man bisher einen Benutzer abonniert, dann wurde man per Mail informiert, sobald dieser einen neuen Bericht geschrieben hatte. Wenn er aber z.B. einen neuen PSA-Wert oder eine neue Behandlung eingegeben hatte, konnte man dies nicht erfahren.

Wir haben nun die Abo-Seite so erweitert, dass man mit einem Blick alle Updates der letzten 30 Tage von abonnierten Benutzern sehen kann. 


Damit Ihr dies selbst prüfen könnt, müsst Ihr wie folgt vorgehen:Einloggen mit Euerem Benutzernamen.Einige Benutzer abonnieren. Dazu Benutzer aufrufen und "Abo" oben rechts anklicken. In den letzten Tagen haben u.a. folgende Benutzer Änderungen vorgenommen: wanderfreund, Helmut.2, Günter38, Wolfgang51, franz44, hartmuth etc. etc.Im Menü "Berichte erfassen" oben rechts den Knopf "Abos etc." anklicken. Die Updates werden nun aufgelistet. Durch Anklicken der Kategorie (z.B. Stammdaten oder PSA-Wert) wird man direkt zur entsprechenden Seite weiter geleitet!Ich meine, dass diese Erweiterung für das Verfolgen von Erfahrungsberichten sehr hilfreich ist.

Viel Spass beim Ausprobieren.

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## Pierrot

*Neues Highlight bei* *www.myProstate.eu*

Liebe Mitstreiter

Mein Programmierer hat ein neues sinnvolles und sehr hilfreiches Highlight zur Verfolgung von Erfahrungsberichten geschaffen. Es ist dies eine Tabelle, die alle Datenupdates der letzten 30 Tage anzeigt. 


Diese ist zu finden unter:
--> Linke Menüleiste
--> "neue Datenupdates" viertes Untermenü unter "Berichte anzeigen nach"


oder den direkten Link:
http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=data_update

Dann die einzelnen Bereichte (z.B. PSA-Wert) anklicken.

Der Unterschied zu den gestern vorgestellten abonnierten Updates ist der, dass hier eben alle Updates von allen Benützern angezeigt werden. Mit den Abos können aber registrierte Benutzer sich eben nur die Updates von Benutzern anzeigen lassen, an deren Krankheitsgeschichte sie besonders interessiert sind. Dies ist mit der Zeit, wenn mehrere Hundert Erfahrungsberichte veröffentlicht wurden, sicher sinnvoll und zeitsparend.

Ich hoffe, dass dieses Update allen Besuchern und Benützern von www.myProstate.eu von grossem Nutzen sein wird.

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## Pierrot

Wer hätte am 1.2.2010 beim Start von www.myProstate.eu gedacht, dass bereits nach 6 Monaten der 100. Erfahrungsbericht (von Franzel) veröffentlicht und das für Ende Jahr gesetzte Maximalziel erreicht sein würde.

Ich möchte all jenen, die dies ermöglicht haben, recht herzlich danken und gleichzeitig all jene, die noch keinen Bericht veröffentliche haben, zum Mitmachen ermuntern.

Auf www.myProstate.eu sind jetzt so grosse Datenmengen und Erfahrungsberichte vorhanden, dass jeder Interessierte dank den vielfältigen Selektionsmöglichkeiten die für ihn interessanten Berichte und Daten herausfiltern kann. 

Erfreulich ist auch, dass von den Teilnehmern die Daten regelmässig "gepflegt" werden. Unter dem Menüpunkt "Berichte anzeigen nach >> neue Datenupdates" http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=data_update wird übersichtlich dargestellt, wer in den letzten 30 Tagen wo Updates vorgenommen hat.

Verbesserungspotential besteht eindeutig bei den Suchmaschinen. Leider werden wir bei Google und Co. selten unter den relevanten Stichwörtern gefunden. Dies auch deshalb, weil wir noch zu wenig auf anderen Webseiten und portalen verlinkt wurden. Ich bitte deshalb all jene, die für Webseiten von SHG oder anderen Webseiten verantwortlich sind, Links zu www.myProstate.eu zu setzen. Hilfreich sind in dieser Beziehung auch die Signaturen der Forumsteilnehmer mit einem Link zu www.myProstate.eu. Siehe hierzu meine Signatur unten. Dieser enthält zwei Links; einer zu meinem Bericht und einer zu www.myProstate.eu!

Ich hoffe, dass wir den 200. Teilnehmer bis Ende 2011 werden begrüssen können.

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## RalfDm

> Ich bitte deshalb all jene, die für Webseiten von SHG oder anderen Webseiten verantwortlich sind, Links zu www.myProstate.eu zu setzen.


Hallo Pierrot,

von diesem Forum aus ist my.prostate.eu bereits seit einer Weile verlinkt, für KISP habe ich das gerade nachgezogen. Weiterhin viel Erfolg mit Deiner Initiative!

Ralf

----------


## Günter55

Hallo Pierrot,

vielen Dank für deinen Einsatz. Ich wünsche uns allen, dass myProstate auch in Zukunft viel Erfolg hat und viele Betroffene sich Anregungen für Ihre Therapie holen können. Weiter so!

Liebe Grüße
Günter

----------


## Pierrot

Dank des grossen Erfolges wurden die diversen Übersichtstabellen immer länger, sodass man, um die Legenden lesen zu können, immer weit nach unten scrollen musste. Wir haben nur die Legenden über die Tabellen gestellt.

Zusätzlich werden jetzt die Tabellenüberschriften nach jeweils 20 Benutzern wiederholt. Auch dies dient der besseren Bedienbarkeit. Zudem kann jetzt relativ schnell die gesamte Anzahl Benutzer ermittelt werden.

Bis jetzt haben 128 Männer ihre Berichte veröffentlicht. Diese grosse Zahl macht es nun möglich, sehr selektiv nach gewissen Krankheitsmustern zu suchen. 

An dieser Stelle wieder mal ein herzliches Dankeschön an alle myProstate.eu-Mitstreiter.

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## wanderfreund

Hallo Pierrot,

wenn schon einmal Änderungen das Thema sind, hätte ich eine Bitte: Kann die eigentlich oft angewandte Bestrahlung mit Photonen "3D-konformal" nicht mit aufgeführt werden? Sie verschwindet jetzt unter "andere RT" und man muss erst Berichte lesen, um evtl. herauszubekommen, wer auf diese Art bestrahlt wurde. Mir erscheint es nicht plausibel, dass 90% der nach RPE Bestrahlten IMRT erhalten haben. Durch die Strahlentherapeuten wird doch oft darauf hingewiesen, dass die 3D-konformale Bestrahlung bei nicht klar lokalisierten Tumoren vorteilhafter ist.
Auf jeden Fall helfen die Erfahrungsberichte jetzt schon sehr gut bei Recherchen; und, warten wir einmal noch 10 Jahre, dann sind wir besser als die zentralen Krebsstatistiken!
Ich bedanke mich vielmals für diese Art der Datensammlung und die Bereitschaft der Beteiligten, sich hier offen darzustellen!
Ich werde auf jeden Fall weiterhin dabei sein.

Herzliche Grüße

"wanderfreund" Roland

----------


## Pierrot

*Allen ein glückliches und gesundes 2011*

Lieber Mitstreiter

Ich möchte es nicht verfehlen, Euch allen, die zum Erfolg von www.myProstate.eu beigetragen haben, vor dem Jahreswechsel noch recht herzlich für Eure Mitarbeit zu danken.

Mit derzeit 143 Benutzern wurde sowohl das Mindestziel von 50 als auch das Maximalziel von 100 Berichten weit übertroffen. Dies ist natürlich für mich Verpflichtung, den Ausbau von www.myProstate.eu voranzutreiben, damit "unsere" Homepage für alle noch von grösserem Nutzen sein wird. 

Vor zwei Tagen haben wir die Startseite neu gestaltet. Die Texte wurden gekürzt und vereinfacht. Dafür werden jetzt die neuesten Updates auch auf der Startseite aufgelistet. Dies aus zwei Gründen: Erstens soll der neue Besucher zum sofortige Lesen von Berichten angespornt werden und zweitens soll angeblich das Ranking bei den Suchmaschinen durch wechselnde Startseiten verbessert werden. 

Leider habe ich nun vor einigen Tagen erfahren, dass mit Karl1945, der erste Mitstreiter verstorben ist. Wir danken seiner Frau, dass sie uns mit ihrem Bericht an der Krankengeschichte hat teilhaben lassen und drücken ihr unser herzliches Beileid aus.
Seine Geschichte findet sich hier: http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=161 

Euch allen wünsche ich einen guten Rutsch ins 2011. Möge das kommende Jahr für alle glücklich und gesund verlaufen!

Herzliche Grüsse
Pierrot

PS: Für das erste Quartal 2011 sind einige Erweiterungen geplant, die, so hoffe ich, den Nutzwert von www.myProstate.eu für alle Benutzer noch erheblich steigern wird. Verbesserungsvorschläge sind stets willkommen.

----------


## Pierrot

*Geänderte Schnellsuche via linksseitigem Menü*

Liebe Mitstreiter

Wenn man bisher z.B. am linken Bildschirmrand den Menüpunkt "offene OP" anklickte, dann wurden alle jene Benutzer angezeigt, die eine offene OP als ERST-THERAPIE gewählt hatten. All jene, die eine offene OP erst als Zweit-, Dritt- etc. Therapie hatten, fanden sich demzufolge in der Tabelle nicht. Dies hat bei mir zu unzähligen Anfragen geführt.

Ich habe deshalb die Ergebnistabelle umprogrammieren lassen. Wenn man jetzt "offene OP" anklickt, werden von nun an alle angezeigt, die sich irgendwann mal  und sei es erst als zehnte Therapie  einer offenen OP unterzogen hatten. Dabei ist aber die Sortierfolge zu beachten. Zuerst werden alle jene angezeigt, die als ERST-THERAPIE eine offene OP gewählt hatten (aufsteigend nach PSA-Wert bei Erstdiagnose), dann folgen all jene, die als ZWEIT-THERAPIE eine offene OP gewählt hatten (aufsteigend nach PSA-Wert bei Erstdiagnose), dann alle jene die als DRITT-THERAPIE etc. etc.

Natürlich kann man immer noch mittels der Pfeile die Spalten nach eigenem Belieben sortieren.

Ich hoffe, dass damit der Nutzen für die User sich erhöht hat.

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## wanderfreund

Hallo Pierrot,

alles Gute im neuen Jahr und vielen Dank für die Verbesserungen bei "myProstate"! Es wird immer interessanter, in den Berichten zu stöbern und Vergleiche anzustellen. Die dabei gesammelten Erfahrungen sind bestimmt für viele Nutzer sehr wertvoll. Du hast doch bestimmt auch Aufwendungen und Ausgaben bei der Erstellung und Pflege der Internetseite? Ich glaube, wir Nutzer sollten uns daran beteiligen, wenn es notwendig und willkommen ist! Ein kleine freiwillige Spende dürfte doch möglich sein. Äußere Dich doch bitte einmal öffentlich dazu.

Gruß
"wanderfreund" Roland

----------


## gerhard29

> Ich glaube, wir Nutzer sollten uns daran beteiligen, wenn es notwendig und willkommen ist!


Danke Roland,

würde mich gerne dran beteiligen!

----------


## Pierrot

@Roland und Gerhard etc.

Es ist sehr nett von Euch, dass Ihr einen finanziellen Beitrag leisten möchtet. Besten Dank!

Auch wenn die Kosten mittlerweile doch erheblich sind, so bin ich immer noch in der glücklichen Lage, dies bis jetzt aus dem eigenen Sack zu bezahlen. Damit garantiere ich natürlich auch vollständige Unabhängigkeit und was mir besonders wichtig ist, vollständige Entscheidungsfreiheit. 

In den letzten Tagen habe ich viele positive Reaktionen und Danksagungen erhalten. Dies ist für mich Anlass und Motivation genug, www.myProstate.eu weiter auszubauen. Zwei Erweiterungen, die den Nutzen diese Webseite für die Benutzer noch erhöhen werden, sind bereits in der Programmierung. Ihr dürft Euch freuen!!  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## Pierrot

*Signatur erstellen*

Ich werde immer wieder gefragt, wie man im BPS-Forum eine Signatur mit einem Link zur eigenen Geschichte auf www.myProstate.eu erstellt.

Nachfolgend eine einfache Möglichkeit:

In www.myProstate.eu im öffentlichen Bereich seine Geschichte aus der Tabelle auswählen!Den Link oben in der Browser-Adresszeile abschreiben oder in die Zwischenablage kopieren.
Für Pierrot sieht dieser wie folgt aus:
http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=8 
Die Nummer zuhinderst ist für jeden Benutzer anders!! Wichtig ist also die eigene Nummer!!!Im Forum oben rechts "Einstellungen" anklicken.
Unten rechts "Signatur bearbeiten" anklicken.Mögliche Signaturtexte: 
"Meine Daten und Erfahrungen finden sich hier:" + Link aus Punkt 2. einfügen.
oder
"Meine Werte und Verlauf unter:" + Link aus Punkt 2. einfügen (wie z.B. premme)
oder
"Meine PCa-Karriere kannst Du hier lesen:" + Link aus Punkt 2. einfügen (wie z.B. gerhard29)
oder
"Eigener Variante:" + Link aus Punkt 2. einfügen.Testen kann man dies mit einem kleinen Beitrag hier:
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...-MyProstate.eu
oder indem man einen eigenen alten Forumsbeitrag aufruft!

Gruss 
Pierrot

----------


## premme

Hallo Pierrot,

Aufgrund einiger Nachfragen, erlaube ich mir, noch einige Erläuterungen einzufügen, denn für einige ist es doch nicht so einfach.  zu 1.) "im öffentlichen Bereich", bedeutet also, nicht angemeldet, sonst fehlt die Nummer.

zu 2.) mit dem Couser, also dem Pfeil in die Browseradresse gehen, und einen Rechtsklick tätigen. Nun kopieren auswählen, und anklicken.

Danach Punkt 3 und 4.

Dann, bei der Signatur, einen Rechtsklick, einfügen auswählen, und anklicken.

Fertig.

Hoffe damit einigen geholfen zu haben.

Gruß premme

----------


## GeorgS

Zitat Pierrot:
Auch wenn die Kosten mittlerweile doch erheblich sind, so bin ich immer noch in der glücklichen Lage, dies bis jetzt aus dem eigenen Sack zu bezahlen. Damit garantiere ich natürlich auch vollständige Unabhängigkeit und was mir besonders wichtig ist, vollständige Entscheidungsfreiheit.


Hallo Pierrot,

Du bist eben unbezahlbar. Gut, dass es Dich gibt.

Herzliche Neujahrsgrüße in die Schweiz

GeorgS

----------


## Pierrot

*FAQ  Berichte ausdrucken, weiterleiten etc.*

*Frage:*

Hallo Pierrot,
ich habe meinen Bericht mittlerweile weitgehend vollständig in myProstate eingegeben.
Ich habe das aber "von Hand" und nicht in Form von Excel-Dateien gemacht. Jetzt habe ich das Problem, daß ich gerne meinen Bericht exportieren und in lesbarer Form an Herrn  senden möchte.
Kannst Du mir eine einfache Methode nennen, wie ich das praktizieren kann?

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Antwort:*

Es gibt da verschiedene Möglichkeiten:

*Vorbereitung:*
Den gewünschten Bericht im "öffentlichen Bereicht" (also nicht im Erfassungsbereich) aufrufen.
Oben rechts das gelbe Drucker-Icon anklicken.


*Ausdruck auf Papier:*
Jetzt gewünschten Drucker auswählen und ausdrucken.


*Umwandlung in PDF*
Ist ein PDF-Erstellungsprogramm installiert, kann man diese Druckseite in eine PDF-Datei umwandeln.
Pierrots Daten als Beispiel: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10500091/Pierrots%20Daten.pdf


*Übertragen in ein Word-Dokument*
- Kleines Drucken-Fenster schliessen.
- Strg + A-Taste drücken (Schweiz = Ctrl + A). Alles sollte jetzt markiert sein.
- Strg + C-Taste drücken (Schweiz = Ctrl + A). Alles wird in Zwischenablage kopiert.
- Leeres Word-Dokument öffnen.
- Seite einrichten = Querformat
- Strg + V-Taste drücken (Schweiz = Ctrl + V). Alles wird ins Word-Dokument eingefügt.
- Dokument speichern.
Die Darstellung ist nicht optimal aber durchaus brauchbar.


*Drucken-Link weiterreichen*
Man kann auch den Link oben in der Adresszeile kopieren und per Mail weiterleiten.
Für Pierrot wäre dies: http://www.myprostate.eu/?print_user=8
Die Zahl am Ende des Links ist die eigene Benutzernummer.


Gruss
Pierrot

Für dringende Notfälle bin ich bereit, eine PDF-Dokument zu erstellen. Ich benötige aber dazu die private E-Mail-Adresse, um es zustellen zu können.

----------


## premme

Hallo Freunde,
warum so schwer ?.
Also Seite aufrufen, zuerfassenden Text mit Couser und Linksklick markieren.
Nun im markierten Feld einen Rechtsklick und kopieren anklicken.
Jetzt beliebiges Dokument, z. B. Mail, Word usw. aufrufen, und Rechtsklick und auf einfügen.
Fertig.
Gruß premme

----------


## Pierrot

@premme

Ich bin da mit Deinen Ausführungen nur teilweise einverstanden.

Das Wichtigste, was Du nicht erwähnst, ist, dass man den gelben Drucker oben rechts zuerst anklicken muss, um einen Gesamtbericht zu erhalten. Denn es ist ja kaum sinnvoll, zuerst die Seite "Kennzahlen", dann die Seite "Grafiken", dann die Seite PSA-VZ und schlussendlich noch die Seite "Berichte" einzeln zu markieren, kopieren und einzufügen. 
.Mit der Zeit werden die Berichte immer länger und länger. Markiere mal, so wie Du es vorgeschlagen hast, also mit Cursor und Linksklick, diese Seite:
http://www.myprostate.eu/?print_user=112
Da brauchst Du mindestens je nach PC und Browser 15 Sekunden bis eine Ewigkeit bis Du ans Ende gelangst.

Mit Strg+A hast Du das gesamte Dokument in einer Sekunde markiert und mit einem weiteren Strg+C in die Zwischenablage kopiert.

Wenn mit der Maus statt mit Tastatur wäre >> rechter Mauskllick >> Alles markieren (oder Alles auswählen in Vista)  viel besser und ebenso schnell wie Strg+A!!Alles markieren, kopieren und einfügen mit Strg+A, Strg+C, Strg+V hat mir ein Profi beigebracht. Diese arbeiten oft mit Tastaturabkürzungen, weil viel schneller. 

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## gerhard29

Hallo Premme, hallo Pierrot,

danke für die Hinweise. Wichtig ist, dass man direkt auf die Seite kommt. Denn viele Mitbetroffenen haben den Hinweis im Forum, allerdings kommt man dann auf die Startseite von MyProstate.

Ich hab lange gebraucht, bis ich das Ganze hinbekommen habe. Nur mit Hilfe von Premme hab ichs dannn hinbekommen, als er mir sagte, wo meine User-Nr. steht. Ich habs fast so gemacht, wie er sagte, und es klappte.  

Hinweis: Pierrot ist Profi, Premme und ich sind "Hobby-PC-ler".

Trotzdem Dank an Euch beide!!! 

Und an die anderen Betroffenen, versucht es, egal wie. Als Mitbetroffener ist es toll, wenn man auf Anhieb auf die entsprechende Seite kommt.

----------


## premme

Hallo,
es wurde doch nur nach der Versendung eines "Berichtes" gefragt.
Von einem Gesamtbericht war nie die Rede.
Dann sieht natürlich alles anders aus.
Gruß premme

----------


## HorstK

> *Mit der Zeit werden die Berichte immer länger und länger.* Markiere mal, so wie Du es vorgeschlagen hast, also mit Cursor und Linksklick, diese Seite:
> http://www.myprostate.eu/?print_user=112
> Da brauchst Du mindestens je nach PC und Browser 15 Sekunden bis eine Ewigkeit bis Du ans Ende gelangst.


Zitat User=112:

"Sicher haben auch meine täglichen 10 bis 12 Kilometer langen Barfußwanderungen an den endlosen Stränden auf Boa Vista (Kap Verden) vorletzte Woche mit dazu beigetragen..." 

_oder_

"Schon als Jugendlicher verfügte ich aber bei Turnübungen über wenig Talent..."
__________________________________________________  _________________


Dies könnte einer der Gründe sein warum Berichte immer länger und länger werden.


Horst

----------


## dillinger

http://www.myprostate.eu/?print_user=112

unterhaltsam, Horst!

gruss, dillinger

----------


## Pierrot

*Nachtrag zu Beitrag 90 - "Signatur erstellen"!*

Ich wurde darauf hingewiesen, dass *"Einstellungen"* gemäss Punkt 3 mit der neuen Forum-Softwareversion in *"Kontrollzentrum"* umbenannt wurde!

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## WenerR.

Hallo Pierrot,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!
Mal sehen, ob meine geänderte Signatur erscheint.

Viele Grüße
Werner

----------


## Pierrot

*Zusätzliche "Andere Werte"*

Liebe Mitstreiter

Des Öfteren wurde bemängelt, dass man nur zwei andere Werte eingeben konnte. Ich habe deshalb den Programmierer gebeten, die Webseite so zu ändern, dass nun beliebig viele andere Werte eingegeben und angezeigt werden können. Die Umprogrammierung war anscheinend gar nicht so einfach, musste doch auch sicher gestellt werden, dass die bisherigen Daten übernommen wurden. 

Doch nun ist es soweit. Grundsätzlich können jetzt pro Benutzer unendlich viele "andere Werte" erfasst werden. Je mehr andere Werte aber erfasst werden, desto länger braucht das Programm, um die Seite dann grafisch aufzubereiten.

Ich hoffe, dass nun vor allem die HB-ler von dieser Erweiterung Gebrauch machen werden.

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## Pierrot

*Umfangreiche Erweiterung zum 1. Jahrestag!*

Liebe Mitstreiter

www.myProstate.eu ist heute bereits 1 Jahr alt!! Und in dieser Zeit ist dieses "Baby" prächtig gediehen! Wer hätte gedacht, dass innert dieser 12 Monate 157 Männer ihre PCa-Daten und -Erfahrungen veröffentlichen würden. Sowohl das Minimalziel von 50 als auch das Maximalziel von 100 Erfahrungsberichten wurde locker übertroffen. 

Durch etliche Mails und Nachrichten weiss ich, dass www.myProstate.eu für viele Männer sehr nützlich und hilfreich ist. Doch selbst das Gute und Nützliche lässt sich noch verbessern! Zum 1. Jahrestag habe ich deshalb eine umfangreiche und ich meine auch sehr nützliche Erweiterung konzipiert und programmieren lassen.

Die grosse und ständige Anzahl an Berichten führt dazu, dass es immer schwieriger wird, die gewünschten Informationen zu den einzelnen Therapieverläufen zu finden. Mittels einer Art Online-Fragebogen und deren Zusammenfassung möchte ich erreichen, dass von den Betroffenen und Ratsuchenden die gewünschten Informationen noch schneller und präziser gefunden werden.

Ab heute können (und sollten) alle Mitstreiter ihre durchgeführten Therapien mittels der zur Verfügung gestellten Fragebogen selbst beurteilen.

Dabei geht es u.a. um
- Beurteilung des allgemeinen Erfolges der Therapie
- Beurteilung der Nebenwirkungen der Therapie (z.B. Harninkontinenz, Herz-/Kreislaufprobleme etc.)
- Beurteilung der Nebenwirkungen der wichtigsten Medikamenten (z.B. Hitzewallungen, Übelkeit etc.)


*Erfassen der Beurteilungen*
Die Beurteilungen kann man nach dem Einloggen unter >>Berichte erfassen >>Reiter Beurteilungen vornehmen. Dabei sind pro durchgeführte Therapie die Fragen vorgegeben und mittels einfachem Mausklick kann zu jeder Frage der Erfolg oder die Nebenwirkung in einer einfachen Skala angeklickt werden. Die Eingaben werden vom System sofort gespeichert! Falsche Eingaben kann man mit einem weiteren Mausklick im gleichen Quadrat wieder löschen.

Der Zeitbedarf variiert natürlich je nach Therapie. Eine Beurteilung einer DaVinci-Therapie dauert vielleicht 2-3 Minuten, bei einer 3-fach-HB wegen der zusätzlichen Beurteilung der Medikamente vielleicht 5-7 Minuten. Sollte die Beurteilung später aufgrund neuer Erkenntnisse ändern, sind Änderungen im Fragebogen jederzeit möglich! So ist sichergestellt, dass die Beurteilungen immer den neusten Erfahrungen entsprechen.

*Achtung:* folgende *Therapien* können, da zu wenig spezifisch, nicht beurteilt werden:
- andere Alternativmedizin
- andere Behandlung
- andere HB
- andere RPE
- andere RT

*Achtung:* es werden nur *Medikamente* zur Beurteilung hinzugezogen, die von mindestens 6 Mitstreitern eingenommen wurden. 


*Anzeige der Fragebogen bei den Benutzerdaten*
Jeder ausgefüllte Fragebogen ist auf der öffentlich einsehbaren Ebene des Benutzers durch Anklicken des Reiters "Beurteilungen" aufruf- und einsehbar! Das garantiert, wie auch die nachfolgend beschriebene Zusammenfassung, vollständige Transparenz in Sachen Beurteilungen.

*Beispiel:* http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=12&page=rating


*Zusammenfassung aller Therapiebeurteilungen*
Im linken Menürand befindet sich neu ein oranger Button "Therapieverlauf". Durch Anklicken dieses Buttons gelangt man zu einer Seite, auf der man bis zu vier Behandlungen miteinander vergleichen kann. Also ähnlich wie man im Internet so z.B. Autos oder Fotoapparate miteinander vergleichen kann. Dazu müssen unter Behandlung 1, Behandlung 2 etc. die gewünschten Behandlungen zum Vergleich ausgewählt werden.

*Beispiel:* http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=rating und dann z.B. *HB 2-fach* und *HB 3-fach* auswählen.

Auf einen Blick kann man dort z.B. sehen, wie viele Männer den Kastrationswert des Testosterons erreicht haben. Durch Anklicken dieser Zahl werden dann am rechten Bildschirmrand all jene Benutzer aufgeführt, die dies angeklickt haben. Durch Anklicken der Namen gelangt man dann zu deren Berichten.

Dank dieser Zusammenfassung findet man jetzt schneller und präziser die gewünschten Informationen zu Erfolg und Nebenwirkungen von Therapien und Medikamenten!

Die fiktiven Demo-Beispiele Moderator, Tester02 und Tester03 werden, sobald genügend Beurteilungen durch die Benutzer vorliegen, wieder gelöscht werden, um die Auswertung nicht zu verfälschen.

*Meine Bitte um baldmöglichstes Erfassen der eigenen Therapiebeurteilungen*
Je mehr Benutzer ihre Therapien beurteilen, desto nützlicher wird diese Erweiterung für alle Beteiligten werden. Deshalb bitte ich alle Benutzer, diese Online-Fragebogen so schnell wie möglich auszufüllen.
Hat ein Benutzer z.B. die beiden Therapien "offene OP" und "1-fach HB" eingetragen, dann werden diesem Benutzer auch nur diese zwei Fragebogen angezeigt.

*Also liebe Mitstreiter, ran an den PC >>* *www.myProstate.eu** aufrufen >> einloggen >> und Online-Fragebogen ausfüllen.*

Besten Dank!
Gruss 
Pierrot

*Achtung:* 
Der *Opera-Browser* hat Schwierigkeiten mit der Darstellung der Überschriftsfragen "ja, eher ja, nein etc.". Ich empfehle Firefox oder Internet Explorer!

----------


## Pierrot

Ich möchte all jenen Danken, die bereits die Beurteilungen ihrer Therapien vorgenommen haben. Es lässt sich daher bereits jetzt erahnen, welchen Nutzen diese Erweiterung für die Betroffenen und Benutzer bringen wird. Die Testbeurteilungen zu Demozwecken habe ich bereits wieder entfernt, um die Resultate nicht zu verfälschen.

Erstaunt bin ich, dass ich, ausser einer einzigen persönlichen Nachricht, keinerlei positives oder negatives Feedback oder sonstige Bemerkungen weder zum "1. Geburtstag" von www.myProstate.eu noch zu diesen doch umfangreichen Erweiterungen erhalten habe!!??

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## gerhard29

> Erstaunt bin ich, !!??


Hallo Pierrot,

vielleicht gilt hier das schwäbische Sprichwort: Wenn Du nicht kritisiert wirst, dann fasse es als Lob auf!

Aber Scherz bei Seite, es ist eine tolle Sache und da steckt viel Arbeit drin. Und mit der Beurteilung der Therapien - Spitze. Ich hab angefangen, allerdings hab ich gesehen, dass man dazu mehr Zeit braucht, als nur eine halbe Stunde. Ich werds nachholen. Für meinen Bericht hab ich ja auch mehr als 1 Jahr lang gebraucht, bis ich das auf die Reihe gebracht habe, so dass man es lesen kann.....

An dieser Stelle möchte ich alle Mitbetroffenen, die sich noch nicht bei MyProstate gemeldet und ihre Daten hinterlegt haben, ermutigen, dies doch zu tun. Es kostet zwar ein bischen Zeit, aber wenn Ihr Eure Berichte daanch lest, dann könnt Ihr auch ein bischen stolz auf Euer Werk sein.

Dir Pierrot, und Deinen auch Deinen Helfern danke ich für MyProstate. Macht weiter so!

In diesem Sinne

----------


## GeorgS

Lieber Pierrot,

Glückwunsch zum einjährigen Bestehen Deines Portals und die unerwartet große Zahl von Berichten, die dem Portal fortwährend Leben einhauchen.  
Frischlingen bietet myProstate schnelle Orientierungshilfe und ich denke auch ein Stück Ermutigung, wenn sie auf den zweiten Blick merken, dass es Mitbetroffene gibt, die trotz ungünstiger Anfangsdiagnosen seit vielen Jahren weiterleben.

Mich freut darüber hinaus, dass meine Erfahrungen nicht in den Tiefen des Forums versinken werden, wenn ich irgendwann für immer leise Adieu sage, sondern weiterhin hilfreich sein können.

Vielen Dank, lieber Pierrot, für Deinen materiellen und uneigennützigen Einsatz

GeorgS

PS.
Mit meinen bescheidenen Computerkenntnissen habe ich mich an die Beurteilungen der Therapien auch noch nicht getraut, wie Gerhard.

----------


## WenerR.

Hallo Pierrot,

ich habe meine Beurteilungen nachgetragen - wirklich kein Problem und schnell erledigt.
Für Deine Bemühungen hast du einen Orden verdient - danke!

Gruß
Werner

----------


## wanderfreund

Hallo Pierrot,

auch ich möchte zum 1. Geburtstag gratulieren und mich für das Angebot dieser Datenbank bedanken. Vor einem Jahr war mir dieses Forum noch nicht einmal bekannt und jetzt bin ich auch Dank "myProstate" hier fast zu Hause. Mit den neuen Möglichkeiten der  vergleichenden Analyse in den Beurteilungen der Therapien werden bestimmt viele Betroffene noch schneller Rat und Hilfe finden. Ich bedauere es zwar etwas, dass sich die 3 D-konformale RT nicht wiederfindet, aber es sind bei den offenen Op's wahrscheinlich bisher nur 4, bei denen diese Therapie angewandt wurde.  Das wäre kein repräsentativer Vergleich. Wahrscheinlich wird diese Therapie auch langsam moderneren Verfahren weichen. Ich hoffe es jedenfalls für alle noch vor der Wahl stehenden, denn ich kämpfe 2 Monate nach Beendigung der Bestrahlung noch mit den Nebenwirkungen und weis nicht einmal, ob die Therapie zum gewünschten Erfolg führt!

Nochmals Glückwunsch und Danke und weiterhin gute Zusammenarbeit

"wanderfreund" Roland

----------


## Pierrot

> Mich freut darüber hinaus, dass meine Erfahrungen nicht in den Tiefen des Forums versinken werden, wenn ich irgendwann für immer leise Adieu sage, sondern weiterhin hilfreich sein können.


Das ist doch ein schöner Grund, seine Geschichte bei www.myProstate.eu zu veröffentlichen! Auf diesen Gedanken bin ich bis jetzt nicht gekommen!

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## premme

Zitat von *GeorgS*  
Mich freut darüber hinaus, dass meine Erfahrungen nicht in den Tiefen des Forums versinken werden,* wenn ich irgendwann für immer leise Adieu sage,* sondern weiterhin hilfreich sein können.




> *Das ist doch ein schöner Grund*, seine Geschichte bei www.myProstate.eu zu veröffentlichen! Auf diesen Gedanken bin ich bis jetzt nicht gekommen!
> 
> Gruss
> Pierrot


Aber Hallo,
lese ich da was falsch, oder verstehe ich was nicht richtig ?

Gruß premme

----------


## Pierrot

Ich habe die Aussage von GeorgS so verstanden, dass es ihn freut, dass dank www.myProstate.eu seine Erfahrungen über seinen Tod hinaus (der natürlich hoffentlich noch lange nicht kommen mag) für andere hilfreich sein werden. 

Ich finde diesen Gedanken schön!

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## premme

Hallo Pierrot,
ich weiß doch, wie das gemeint war.
Ich mußte bloß beim lesen etwas grinsen, deshalb habe ich den Beitrag verfasst.
Also, BITTE weiter so unser neues Forum erstellen.

Gruß premme

----------


## Pierrot

*Wichtige Mitteilung!*


Liebe Mitstreiter

Unser Webportal www.myProstate.eu ist nach wie vor sehr gefragt und entspricht offensichtlich einem grossen Bedürfnis. Bis jetzt sind aber fast nur Berichte aus dem deutschsprachigen Raum vorhanden. Da ich aber schon immer der Ansicht war, dass es auch sehr interessant und wertvoll sein kann, Berichte von Mitstreitern aus anderen Ländern zu lesen, habe ich mich entschlossen, www.myProstate.eu auch auf Englisch anzubieten.

Nach einiger Vorbereitungszeit sind wir nun soweit, dass diese zweisprachige Version in der Nacht vom kommenden Sonntag auf den Montag implementiert werden wird. Deshalb wird von Sonntag 20 Uhr bis Montag 8 Uhr die Homepage temporär nicht zugänglich sein.

Für die Benützer haben wir ein Übersetzungsprogramm eingefügt. Möchte jemand, der der englischen Sprache nicht mächtig ist, einen englischen Bericht lesen, kann er diesen vom Google-Übersetzungsprogramm auf Deutsch, Französisch oder Spanisch übersetzen lassen. Dies geht auch in die andere Richtung. Neu kann man auch die Berichte nach Sprachen und Länder sortieren resp. selektieren.

An dieser Stelle möchte ich auch HorstKG danken, der alle meine Übersetzungen kontrolliert und korrigiert hat. Sollten trotzdem noch Fehler auftauchen, bitte ich um eine entsprechende Mitteilung. 
Wichtig wäre es nun, dass wir baldmöglichst einige gute englische Erfahrungsberichte erhalten würden. Sicherlich kennen einige von Euch Mitstreiter, die im englischsprachigen Raum wohnen. Ich wäre Euch dankbar, wenn Ihr bei diesen Personen für www.myProstate.eu Werbung machen würdet.

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## Pierrot

*Die Englisch sprechenden Mitstreiter sind hell begeistert!
*
Wahrscheinlich habt Ihr bereits gemerkt, dass die Neuregistrierungen von Englisch sprechenden Mitstreitern rasant zunehmen.
Der Grund ist, dass wir selbst von der "Konkurrenz" www.yananow.org hoch gelobt werden.

Terry Herbert, der Gründer von YANA, ist so begeistert, dass er seine Mitglieder auffordern wird, zu myProstate.eu zu wechseln. Ein weiterer Grund ist, dass er aus Altersgründen kürzer treten möchte.

Auf einer der meistbesuchten amerikanischen Website über PCa werden wir unter den nicht US-amerikanischen Webportalen zu oberst aufgeführt. 
http://prostatecancerinfolink.net/ti...cer-web-sites/

Für all jene, die Englisch verstehen, hier ein paar interessante Links. Denn es mag ja nichts schaden, mal über den Zaun zu schauen:

*THE "NEW" PROSTATE CANCER INFOLINK (allgemeine Infos)
*http://prostatecancerinfolink.net/

*The "New" Prostate Cancer InfoLink Social Network (Netzwerk)
*http://prostatecancerinfolink.ning.com/

*A STRANGE PLACE (sehr informative Broschüre von Terry Herbert über den Umgang mit PCa)
*http://www.yananow.org/StrangePlace/index.html
Ich hatte noch keine Zeit, die ganze Bröschüre zu lesen!

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## premme

Hallo Pierrot,
ich bin zwar der englischen Sprache nicht allzu mächtig, aber ein :
TOLL, TOLL, TOLL.
Gruß
Reinhard.

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Pierrot,

Hut ab oder chapeau für die Schweiz.

Gruß Harald.

*"Gebildet ist, wer weiß, wo er findet, was er nicht weiß"
*(Georg Simmel)

----------


## Detlev vK

Lieber Pierrot,

auch von mir die herzlichsten Glückwünsche für diesen Erfolg: 


> *Die Englisch sprechenden Mitstreiter sind hell begeistert!*


Du hast es wahrlich verdient.

Alles Gute

Detlev

P.S.



> Terry Herbert, der Gründer von YANA, ist so begeistert, dass er seine  Mitglieder auffordern wird, zu myProstate.eu zu wechseln. Ein weiterer  Grund ist, dass er aus Altersgründen kürzer treten möchte.


Hat er schon gemacht: "
I  am sorry to say it is not possible to update your story to this site as I will  be closing the Experiences page at some time in the future.

Fortunately  a similar, but much improved version of the YANA Experiences site has been developed  in Switzerland and I would urge everyone who intended to contribute their experiences  to the YANA site to tell their story there. It has become very clear to me over  the last fifteen years that personal accounts of our journeys are very important  indeed to those who follow behind us. My story is there already.

The Swiss  site is called myProstate All information  on the site is available in four languages at present. If when you log on the  site is in German, click on the English language button and most of the information  will be translated. There are many excellent features such as summaries of side  effects of various therapies and drugs, graphs that plot PSA (and other) results,  and many others. Updating your story will be much more simple in the future than  it is now because you will be able to enter data and details of your journey directly."

----------


## Hans70

Guten Abend Pierrot,
Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch für Dein Erfolg.
Gruß 
Hans

----------


## Günter55

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Pierrot!

Wenn ich richtig gezählt habe, dann gibt es schon rund 260 Berichte in myProstate. Dies ist ein großer Erfolg. Es kommen auch immer mehr Berichte von Betroffenen aus aller Welt. 

Daher hier auch nochmals die Aufforderung, dass sich möglichst viele Betroffene eintragen bzw. ihr Profil immer wieder aktualisieren.

Ist auch mal angedacht worden, diese Berichte wissenschaftlich auszuwerten, wenn dies überhaupt möglich ist?

Liebe Grüße und weiter so
Günter

----------


## Pierrot

> ........
> 
> Ist auch mal angedacht worden, diese Berichte wissenschaftlich auszuwerten, wenn dies überhaupt möglich ist?


Eine wissenschaftliche Auswertung ist nicht vorgesehen. Auch wurde ich diesbezüglich nie kontaktiert.

Ja, ich sollte mal alle "F" in der zweiten Spalte "Status" anschreiben und zu einem Update auffordern. Ich werde dies in den nächsten Tagen machen!

Gut wäre es auch, wenn Ihr gewisse Personen, deren Geschichte Euch besonders interessiert, per Nachricht auffordern würdet, die Daten und Berichte auf den neuesten Stand zu bringen. Am besten geht dies, wenn Ihr eingeloggt seid, da dann nicht bei jeder neuen Nachricht der Spamschutz eingegeben werden muss.

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## Pierrot

*www.myprostate.eu ist derzeit nicht erreichbar.* 
*
Von unserem Webhoster erhielten wir folgende Mitteilung:*

_Sehr geehrter Herr
wir informieren Sie über einen

_*Teilausfall der Infrastruktur*

_Aufgrund einer Störung auf unserem Storage-System ist rund die Hälfte unserer Server und weitere Dienste wie Webmail und my.cyon seit 28.02.2013 18:00 Uhr nicht erreichbar.

Ein sogenannter Failover, der einen solchen Ausfall verhindern sollte, hat aus noch ungeklärten Gründen nicht funktioniert.

Das ganze Team ist seit Auftreten der Störung ununterbrochen im Einsatz. Ausserdem arbeiten wir direkt mit den Technikern des Herstellers des Storage-Systems zusammen, um das Problem raschestmöglich beheben zu können.

Leider lässt sich zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt nicht abschätzen, wie lange die Störung noch dauern wird. Es kann sich durchaus noch um mehrere Stunden handeln.

Unter http://twitter.com/cyonstatus informieren wir laufend über den aktuellen Stand.

Sie erhalten von uns wieder eine E-Mail, wenn die Störung entweder behoben ist oder sie nicht bis in die Morgenstunden behoben werden kann.

Für die Unannehmlichkeiten möchten wir uns in aller Form bei Ihnen entschuldigen.

Ihr cyon-Team_
_
_*Leider ist bis jetzt diese Störung nicht behoben!*

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## Pierrot

*www.myprostate.eu ist ab sofort wieder erreichbar.* 

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Pierrot,

ich möchte dir an dieser Stelle einmal ausdrücklich dafür danken, dass du dieses Portal aufgebaut hast (und wahrscheinlich auch finanzierst). Auch wenn ich mich damals, vor Gründung, sehr skeptisch geäußert habe, sehe ich heute den großen Nutzen.

Ich habe myprostate.eu schon mehrfach mit dem Hinweis auf die sinnvolle grafische logarithmische Darstellung des PSA-Verlaufes empfohlen. 

In diesem Zusammenhang schlage ich vor, dem diagnostischen Tool "PSA-Alert" von Herrn Glättli einen exponierteren Platz zuzuweisen. Ich denke, vielen ist nicht klar, wenn sie überhaupt darauf stoßen, welches sinnvolle Werkzeug damit angeboten wird, dass noch sehr weit über eine einfache logarithmische Darstellung hinaus geht.

Viele Grüße
Wolfgang

----------


## Pierrot

*Neues Layout*

Liebe Benutzer von myProstate.eu

Als ich im Jahr 2009 www.myprostate.eu entwarf, stand die Funktionalität und der Nutzen für die Benutzer  im Mittelpunkt. Dies war auch bei den diversen Erweiterungen wie z.B. den Therapiebeurteilungen der Fall.

Der grosse Erfolg hat mich nun veranlasst, www.myprostate.eu ein neues und moderneres Layout zu verpassen, welches auch den Entwicklungen in den Bereichen Software, Bildschirmen und Tablets Rechnung trägt.

Das Layout 2013 wurde nun heute Morgen online geschaltet. Ich bin mir sicher, dass Ihr das neue Layout nach einer kurzen Gewöhnungsphase schätzen werdet. Die Funktionalitäten und die einfache Bedienung wurden beibehalten. Als Browser empfehlen wir Firefox oder Chrome, da der Internet Explorer mit der Darstellung der Therapieformen Schwierigkeiten hat.

Folgende kleinere Neuerungen wurden gleichzeitig mit dem Layout 2013 eingeführt:

Die logarithmische PSA-Werte-Grafik steht nun zuoberst. Für die Beurteilung der Anstiegsgeschwindigkeit und der Darstellung von Rezidiven (kleine Werte) ist die logarithmische Darstellung eindeutig besser als die lineare Darstellung.Wenn man in den Grafiken mit der Maus über die Messpunkte fährt, werden die exakten Werte angezeigt.Die PSA-Verdoppelungszeiten werden nun nicht nur für 1, 2 und 4 Perioden sondern auch für 8 Perioden rückwärts berechnet.Bei den Berichten wird der jeweils zuletzt gemessene und in der PSA-Tabelle eingetragene PSA-Wert inkl. Messdatum automatisch eingeblendet. Dies vereinfacht die Eingabe und verhindert Fehler. 

Ich meine, dass www.myprostate.eu heute "erwachsen" geworden ist. Was mir einzig nicht gefällt, ist die Tatsache, dass wir von den Suchmaschinen nur schwerlich gefunden werden. Hier ist noch Optimierungsbedarf. Eine Verlinkung auf anderen wichtigen Webseiten wäre da sehr hilfreich.

*ACHTUNG:* Wenn die Darstellung zu Beginn chaotisch aussieht, unbedingt mit Funktionstaste "F5" den Cache leeren.

Euch allen wünsche ich eine gute Zeit!        

Pierrot
Moderator

PS-1: Leider haben sich trotz intensiver Tests bei der Umstellung heute Nacht ein paar nicht voraussehbare Fehler eingeschlichen. Dies vor allem im Erfassungsbereich! Wir werden diese sobald als möglich beheben! Vorsichtshalber sollte mit der Eingabe neuer Daten noch 1-2 Tage gewartet werden. Ich werde "Entwarnung" geben.

PS-2 Für all jene mit Bildschirmauflösungen von  weniger als 1300 Pixeln in der Breite hier noch ein Tipp: Mit  "Ctrl" + "-" kann die Anzeige verkleinert werden, so dass die gesamte Breite von www.myprostate.eu auch auf Bildschirmen mit kleiner Auflösung ganz angezeigt wird. Umgkehrt kann man auch mit "Ctrl" + "+" resp. "Ctrl+Shift" + "+" die Anzeige vergrössern.
Siehe auch: https://support.mozilla.org/de/kb/We...oomen&r=0&as=sLayout 2013

----------


## Pierrot

*Erfassungsfehler behoben!*

Liebe Benutzer von myProstate.eu

Dank der raschen Fehlerbehebung durch den Programmierer könnt Ihr sofort Eure Daten wieder aktualisieren.

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## Tedham Porterhouse

Hallo Pierrot,
GRosser Dank an Deine Datenbank!
Ein riesiger Zugewinn für die Patientenschaft!!

Das ist alles nicht selbstverständlich; eine wahrhaft "sinnstiftende Tätigkeit", um mit den Worten G. Unterstenhöfer´s zu sprechen..


Gruss,
T.P.

----------


## Pierrot

*10 Jahre myProstate.eu*

Still und leise hat myProstate.eu anfangs November sein 10-jähriges Jubiläum gefeiert! Nach 4 Monaten Entwurfs- und Entwicklungsarbeiten ist myProstate.eu am 4. November 2009 online gegangen. Ziel war es, den diversen Erfahrungsberichten und Kenndaten von Patienten mit Prostatakrebs eine gewisse einheitliche Struktur zu geben und auch Berichte von Patienten mit ähnlichen Krankengeschichten und Behandlungsmethoden miteinander vergleichen zu können.


Ich glaube, dass myProstate.eu einem Bedürfnis entspricht, denn bis heute wurden über 500 Erfahrungsberichte veröffentlicht! Darunter gibt es humorvolle, wissenschaftliche, sehr detaillierte und auch von Frauen für ihre Männer oder Väter veröffentlichte Berichte. Erstaunlich ist auch, dass viele Ärzte dieses Webportal kennen und mitlesen.


Wegen meines Alters muss ich mir aber auch langsam Gedanken machen, wie es mittelfristig mit myProstate.eu weiter gehen soll. Kurzfristig werden meine Tochter oder mein Sohn für das Weiterbestehen dieses Webportals besorgt sein und es auch finanzieren. Doch später muss es in jüngere und fachlich (auch programmiertechnisch) geeignete Hände übergeben werden. Vorschläge und Ideen nehme ich gerne entgegen. Wichtig ist mir auch, dass das Portal werbefrei bleibt.


Euch allen wünsche ich schöne und besinnliche Festtage und ein glückliches und möglichst gesundes 2020!
Pierrot / Franz


PS. Leider werde ich von den Hinterbliebenen oft nicht über das Ableben von Betroffenen informiert. Wer mir also hierzu noch Informationen liefern kann, soll dies doch bitte tun!

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Lieber Franz,

auch ich wünsche Dir besinnliche Festtage und ein gesundes 2020. Was Du für uns alle getan hast, verdient mehr als Respekt. Ich bin nach wie vor ein begeisterter bei der von Dir ins Leben gerufenen Website registirierter Optimist: 

http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=112&page=report

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Franz,

Danke, dass Du myprostate ermöglichst!
Auch ich bin ein begeisterter Nutzer.

Viele Grüße
Lutz

----------


## Chrissy

Hallo, ich komme leider mit den neuen Beiträgen erstelen nicht zurecht....
Also;
Mein Mann hat Prostata Krebs, wurden entdecht durch Lymphknoten, die sich als Metastasen entdeckt wurden, diese sind rausoperiert, die Lymphknoten im Bauchraum waren vergrößert, Jetzt 3 Monatsspritze, Apalutamid seit April, Blutwerte gesunken, also PSA 0,....Also, Therapie schlägt gut an, ihm gehts gut, ist nur früh abends müde...ansonsten alles gut. MRT Knochen sind frei von Metastase ,,,,bin echt dankbar, das es so ist, wie es ist. Herzliche Grüße Christine

----------

